# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Groupings

## danb

I suppose if botany fascinated me I'd do flower arranging..
L-R
2004 Stephen O Smith, 2003 Lebeda F5pp, 1902 Gibson Mandola, 1903 Gibson F mandolin, 191? Gibson A4, 1923 Gibson A

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## danb

Mandola #3063, #3263 F Mandolin

----------


## danb

3263 F, 71261 Snake, National "Supro" mandolin, 70049 AJr, 2004 Steve O Smith

----------


## danb

Nugget 91 Loar 76547

----------


## danb

71261 and 3263

----------


## mandopete

Wintergrass 2004....Please don't ask me to list them as I can't honestly remember all of them (too much cerveza).

----------


## mandopete

Mandogasm 2003...(I might be able to recall all of these). #You may note the "ghostly" image of Bill Monroe in the senter of the picture - really wierd!

----------


## mandopete

Mandogasm 2004 with a few old guitars (1946 and 1952) and some tasty A's thrown in for good measure.

----------


## Jim Garber

I haven't gotten around to doing my carved top ones yet, but here are my bowlbacks.

L to R, top row: Harwood, Vega Style 3, Martin Style 6, Pandini, L. Ricca, Washburn 225, Stridente;
Bottom row: C. Biggio, No Name "Boatback", Grauso, American Conservatory mandola, Waldo, No Name Pearl bordered.

[I already posted on the bowlback thread but I suppose it bears repetition]

Jim

----------


## G. Fisher

Pete, #

I can ID the mandos from the 2004 Wintergrass picture:

L-R #Dave Coleson, Larry Hughes Engleman spruce, Larry Hughes Red spruce, AL Smart, Collings MF5, Flairon Artist, C.E. Ward A5, Lloyd LaPlant, Brentrup Itailan Spruce, Brentrup German spruce, Brentrup prototype oval hole.

----------


## G. Fisher

Here is a picture from Hans Brentrups a few years ago.



Back row L-R; Brentrup Red spruce, Brentrup Italian spruce, Gilchrist, Gibson Master Model, 23 Loar.

Laying down: Brentrup German spruce, R.L. Givens

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Here's what my couch looks like some days. 
There's my #20 "A", Steven Stone's Wiens, Drew's #30 Hilburn, and A Gilchrist that Steven had on loan.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jim Hilburn

If anyone ever see's Ome #2 that has flower inlay's like the Nugget that Dan posted, what you really have is one of the earliest Nuggets, and was the prototype for Tim O'Brien's. I bet it's still here in Colorado.
 One of the great mistakes of my life to sell it because I figured I could just build my own.

----------


## mandopete

> I can ID the mandos from the 2004 Wintergrass picture:


Looks like you didnt get enough beer!

----------


## Lane Pryce

All "yall" are jes mando poor.  Lp

----------


## Spruce

A slug of John Sullivans from Wintergrass 2003...

----------


## Spruce

And a Loar flanked by four of Fletcher Brock's F5s from this year at IBMA....

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## SternART

Hey Dan........what does that awesome looking S.O.Smith mandolin sound like?

----------


## danb

SternArt: It's a very fine mandolin. Has some of the 'thoonk' like his oval-holed ones do (like the acme in the classifieds!) and quite a fair bit of bluegrass growl too. It's firmly between the genres in tone. VERY loud, and perhaps the nicest most even sounding E string on a mando I've yet played. Chip's a lucky Guy. I took another pile of pictures of it that I'll sort out and post soon.. along with tons of other ones of Steve's stuff!

----------


## David Miller

Sorry these arent all mandos, but it took me many years, and instruments, to finally see the light. Bass by Peavey, Guitar by Seagull, Violin by Juzek, MANDO by COLLINGS (my fav.), Banjolin by someone in Istambul, Turkey???, and a harp and dulcimer thrown in for good measure. Lets see.... thats... um..... 55 strings by my count.....

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Gary S

How about a couple of snakeheads.Hope I will be able to attach the pic..Gary

----------


## Gary S

Let me try this again...Gary

----------


## Jim Garber

Gary:
 What year is the A4? Also what is the snakehead guitar? How about some full frontal shots?

Jim

----------


## Gary S

Hey Jim,
The A-4 is a 1924 with virzi(very sweet sounding not alot of volume,slimmer neck profile). The guitar is a 1923 L-4(nice boomy sound,great old time guitar).I will try to upload another photo..Have a great Thanksgiving...Gary Silverstein

----------


## Jim Garber

Excellent! A nice pair of Gibsons and they look quite comfortable on your couch. I will try to take some pics of my non-bowlbacks. I am getting a reputation on this board as being _only_ into bowlbacks. Not that there is anything wrong with that...

Jim

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Heres a few fine examples
1924 A1
1921 A2
1921 F4
hiding in the back row is 84 Dawg

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

What's with the script on the snake A-1? #A true left handed oriented "The Gibson"?? ..or an optical delusion

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

just an optical delusion. Its one the them stenciled on logos.

----------


## danb

OK Gary & Michael, I need serial numbers and more photos for the archives!

ps - that includes virzi serial #s and neckbock stamps

----------


## oldwave maker

friend Judd has a real camera:

----------


## oldwave maker

works mo' better than my digital instamatic!

----------


## J. Wiens

Wiens in the middle, a gorgeous Stan Miller on the left ....the same one for sale in the classifieds. Two nice old Gibsons and a Givens Legacy on the far right.

----------


## J. Wiens

oops ,forgot to attach the pic

----------


## Jim Garber

Jamie:
A nice concise collection. I had owned and am somewhat nostalgic for a whitefaced A3 (my first Gibson) and currently own a nice F4. Which one do you turn to first to play?

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

Here are my acoustic Gibsons, as promised:

L to R: '23 Ajr; 23 A2(Z); '16 A with aluminum bridge saddle; '24 F4; '37 K1 mandocello

----------


## Jim Garber

Here are the non-Gibson carved mandolins:

l to r: 1940 Martin 2-15; '83 Flatiron A5-2; '85 Monteleone Grand Artist mandola; '21 Bacon Artist; teens Lyon & Healy A.

Jim

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I think I've posted this before..'25 "A" (fully bound though), '23 A2, 1917 A, 1914 A, Lloyd not pictured

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

jgarber...let's seee some more of that Bacon....that is incredibly cool

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Here are 3 Mandolas I once had at the same time ( 2 x H-2 + 1 x H-1)...wished I could keep them all

----------


## J. Wiens

Jim...Alas, none of them are mine

----------


## danb

Loar, Gilchrist, Master Model.. Brent Truitt's Gil & Master model, posing on thte couch at his Nashville Studio..

----------


## Brian Ray

Nice... I logged quite a few hours in that studio back in my BM days (Before Mando). I saw it go from slab to studio and even helped paint. Brent's one hell of a mando player. Wish I had picked his brain then... better late than never though. So here's my grouping:

Laura Ratcliff #21, BRW #44 and Rose #10...

----------


## dtb

some of you guys are truely mando sluts.

----------


## danb

Double vision..

----------


## danb

71261 on left, 72707 on right.. note the different "bumps" on the peghead for 2 instruments that could almost be brothers..

----------


## danb

And here are the two boys in duelling pistol formation..

----------


## danb

One of them has the best tailpiece cover I've ever seen..

----------


## Gavin Baird

Dan,
   Is it an opical allusion or is that tail piece photo engraved?....G

----------


## danb

It's stamped, just unusually clear. needs a tiny bit more gentle rubbing to get the fingerprints off!

----------


## Jonathan James

Stunning workmanship!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

You gotta just love them old Gibson's :Cool:

----------


## danb

Tailpiece covers.. first shot shows a very early and a "pretty early" style "pineapple" cover pair. Note that the stamping is in a different place and angle..

----------


## danb

Here is the same one from the right on the previous photo (~1904) alongside one from a snakehead (1923).

The stamping on these two are almost eerie in how similar to each other they are

----------


## danb

Two different shades of green from two 20s cases..

----------


## danb

A stack of cases (some empty!)

----------


## danb

'03 and '17 scrolls..

----------


## danb

Another view..

----------


## danb

Only one scroll here, but I like the photo!

----------


## UKHABU

Slight pedant point - that's a '16 scroll on the F2

----------


## danb

From a friend. See if you can guess the maker, or on the obvious Gibsons.. the years..

----------


## mmukav

Gibson F9------Weber Sage #1------Gibson A9

----------


## Charles Johnson

Here's a nice Martin mandolin collection:

Back row
20's Ditson A, 17 Bitting Special (maple), 21 Style B, 18 Style A, 48 Style A shade top, 20's Ditson BK (koa), 28 Style AK (koa)

Middle row
15 Style A, 25 Style C, 24 Style E, 14 Style D, 20 Style C, 22 Style B (all Brazilian RW)

Front row
26 Style AA mandola, 36 Style BB mandola (BRW)

----------


## Charles Johnson

Here's a second shot of just the 5 different grades, A, B, C, D, and E. All are Brazilian rosewood. The A was once owned by Norman Blake.

----------


## Charles Johnson

My favorite mandolin picture I have taken.

----------


## Jim Garber

Charles:
 Great photos! Are those all yours or ones you have accumulated or just a congregation of them from different owners? I hope you don't mind my asking.

Jim

----------


## danb

(I'm posting this one for Ken Waltham)

Left to right.
1923 A, 1924 TL, 1923 F5, 1924 F4, 1927 F5,1928 K1, 1929 F5

----------


## mandolooter

Ken, whats that tenor lute sound like? I love the way those look with the banjo headstock. My tenor guitar has been getting a lot of play time lately leading me to look towards a longer than mando, scale length instrument as my next MIAS purchase...the I standing for instrument and we're all familar with the AS aren't we !!!

----------


## Ken Waltham

The TL sounds pretty thin to me. Too long of a scale length, with tenor banjo strings.. I don't really see any use for it. I am researching having it converted to a mandola. Notice how the relief around the rim looks so much like that snakehead. I think it would make a fantastic mandola, and would probably sound like a Loar signed H5. The fingerboard is even raised off the top like a style 5! And.. it has the Master Model label.
I just missed buying one with 8 strings... I'd loved to have tried that.

----------


## danb

Ken, how do you have it strung/tuned? I have done a lot with Irish tenor banjos and tenor guitars- I'd be quite curious to hear how it works out with weightier Irish TB strings, such as

G .052 PB Wound
D .035 PB Wound
A .022 PB Wound
E .012 Plain Steel

That's how I set up my 19-fret Weymann tenor banjo.. My National resonator has

G .047 PB wound
D .035 PB wound
A .023 PB wound
E .013 plain

 (The G doesn't need to be as heavy, the E needs a little more to it)

In my opinion most 19-fret tenor banjos sound wrong at CGDA tone-wise, but they pick up a lovely personality with GDAE.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Charles..in your last picture..is the Style E a mandola?...it appears larger.
Great pics by the way...I notice the first one on your site yesterday

----------


## mandolooter

Ken, 
that was kinda my guess too. #Just not enough downward pressure to drive to top to its full poential. I don't know what that would do to the value but I bet it would sound a lot better! #I ended up getting another tenor guitar and am inpatiently waiting its arrival. #Im gonna compare it to my 20's Regal custom-built with curly mahogany back and sides and if the tone is way similar sell the least fav of the two after a month or so. Thanks for the info!

Dan,
Im gonna give those guages a try on my Weymann tenor. I down tuned it to GDAE with the strings on it (GHS tenors I believe) and it wasn't very toneful to my ear. One question tho...is the tension about the same? I'd like to try those guages out on my tenor guitar with the GDAE tuning to recoup some more bottom end outta the thing. Thanks and BTW I finally got around to a more than curtsy look at the Mandolin Archive and wow, what a great site, idea and all! Thanks for the work and efforts of ALL involved, thats just a great treasure to be able to view in such an organized fashion the evolving of the mandolin to its current state!
Jeff
Jeff

----------


## Ken Waltham

Where's a good spot to order some of those strings? I can do that and just try it before doing anything.
However, I do feel that with a body identical to the one and only mando/viola, this thing is dying to be something more than a TL that nobody knows what to do with... even when they were new.
I do appreciate the advice, however, and the more we talk about this the better. I've had it quite some time without doing anything with it, because of the rareness of the item.

----------


## danb

Ken- you should be able to pick those up single gauges from a guitar shop, or mail order from Elderly or numerous others.. I've bought from elderly and several other online shops over the years.

As you say, worth a shot!

----------


## danb

Mandolooter- mine is a fairly heavy set of gauges. Search google for the "string tension calculator" if you want to noodle with the variables or notes you produce.. I used that to get my various 10-string zooks working properly

----------


## Jim Garber

The gauges a friend recommended for a short-scale (17 fret) tenor banjo in ocatve mando tuning:

.011 .016 .028 .038

Jim

----------


## mandolooter

I'll do that string calc. search, probably should've even thought of that my self since I've been wanting to give it a go for quite a while now. #I don't worry too much about the Weymann banjo, its a tank, but the tenor guitar is old and I don't wanna damage it doing something dumb. #I have tuned it down to GDAE with the current guages on it and it sounds pretty decent but the G is kinda floppy feelin and it'll buzz some. #I like quite a bit of resistance if I can get it cuz I'll hit em pretty hard once I get going. #Thanks for info and I'll try to ooze outta here before everyone thinks Im hijacking this thread...what we need are some more grouping shots!
Jeff

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Playing around with my new camera a bit. L-R: 2004 Gibson Varnish Fern, 2002 Collings MF5 #3, 2004 Brentrup 23V, 2001 Nugget Deluxe #233. These will not be appearing on the classifieds.

----------


## JimW

Scott,

That Gibson varnished Fern is the only one with a pick in the strings. I assume it's getting the most play time?  


Jim

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Flip side

----------


## JimW

All very beautiful, but that Nugget, man, it has it all. That is also the very best sounding mandolin I've ever heard, although it has only been via recordings, but hopefully I'll get to hear it live this year at MandoFest 2005. All nice mandolins though Scott.

Jim

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> That Gibson varnished Fern is the only one with a pick in the strings. I assume it's getting the most play time?


It was definitely getting played that day. I rotate the cases every time I put them away for the night. Used to leave one in the stand all the time but I don't trust my new dog and not willing to find out if she'd like to chew on the face of one of them--likely. These mandolins are all as different as can be and I love that about them. As Mike Compton says, life is good.

----------


## jasona

Scott: I'd love to hear your opinions on how they differ. Man, what a stable!

----------


## Professor PT

All I can say is damn you Tichenor, damn you! Must you own one of every great mandolin ever made? What's next, a Loar?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> What's next, a Loar?


Will Kimble F that's been on order for awhile.

----------


## grandmainger

> Originally Posted by  (Professor PT @ Jan. 18 2005, 23:15)
> 
> What's next, a Loar?
> 
> 
> Will Kimble F that's been on order for awhile.


That's it, I'm officially depressed.

----------


## Jonathan James

Scott, now you just need a Dudenbostal, Gilchrist, Wiens, Randy Wood, and Monty to fill the stable and your work will be done. Keep us posted!

----------


## mandopete

> I rotate the cases every time I put them away for the night.


Interesting idea....I have been pondering this a bit myself (having 4 mandolins as well). #I have been concerned about letting them "just sit around" and this sounds like a good idea.

With that said I got the Flatiron and Smart mandos out of the closet this weekend and discovered they were a bit dull, most of which I attribute to needing new strings.

This reminds me a bit of a major-league baseball team and it's pitching staff - now all I need is a good closer!

BTW - nice pictures too!

----------


## Tim

> Scott, now you just need a Dudenbostal, Gilchrist, Wiens, Randy Wood, and Monty to fill the stable and your work will be done. Keep us posted!


...and a BRW #

----------


## Jonathan James

oh yeah, my bad.

----------


## mandopete

Playing around with my new camera a bit. L-R: 2002 Collings MF-5R #39, 1995 Flatiron F5-SB, 1997 Lawrence Smart F-5 #80, 2003 Fletcher Brock A Oval #51. These will not be appearing on the classifieds.

----------


## mandopete

Flip side

----------


## mandopete

New Nikon D70 digital camera and yes, I am just learing how to use it. #Photo's were indoor using the built in flash so colors are not as nice as Scott's photo's. #I notice that the curved lines look pretty jagged. #Looks like it's Digital Photography for Dummies for this Mandopete.

----------


## mandopete

...another grouping that could possibly benefit from daily rotation:

----------


## Hans

My personal stash plus one.
Mark's 23V red spruce, 23V German, 23V Italian, 22V, 22C
'21 F-4 Cremona Brown, 23V red spruce (in the white)
'14 A-4, '16 A-4, 21V, 20V, 21V, L21V

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I believe this has been posted before, but it's still one of the best "goupings" ever. #Can you say about $1,000,000 not including the A-5??

----------


## Jonathan James

Holy smokes!

----------


## Tim Saxton

That's it. I quit! I am selling every gutitar and mandolin. I never want to play again.  

Sure.

Tim Saxton

Mas is starting to set in.......must.....not.....reach....for......wallet  ...

----------


## eightstrings

Scott- If I'm ever in Kansas, lock your doors and windows  

Brett

----------


## mandopete

> I believe this has been posted before, but it's still one of the best "goupings" ever. #Can you say about $1,000,000 not including the A-5??


That's Not Fair - I'm Crying Foul, Foul I Say!

----------


## acousticphd

[/QUOTE]I believe this has been posted before, but it's still one of the best "goupings" ever. #Can you say about $1,000,000 not including the A-5?? [QUOTE]

I can not say it. But I imagine I could retire on the right half of the bottom row.
The A5 I would deign to play.

----------


## fatt-dad

Hard to follow the Loars, but here goes. . . . . My Keepers

----------


## fatt-dad

Oh yeah the descriptions - Top to bottom, left to right:
Alvarez "hand-made" two point, Japanese KM-250 with Fishman pickup, "distressed" Ibanez, Aria M-300, pre-Gibson 1N, 1920 A3, Stiver A and pre-Gibson Flatiron A5-1

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Any guess as to what the Loar A is worth? Of course the answer is whatever someone would pay for it, so if it did come up for sale...

----------


## Crowder

> Playing around with my new camera a bit. L-R: 2004 Gibson Varnish Fern, 2002 Collings MF5 #3, 2004 Brentrup 23V, 2001 Nugget Deluxe #233. These will not be appearing on the classifieds.


All four makers are Cafe advertisers. Hey, you deserve it!!!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Loar A-5 value...very very hard to say..there may be someone out there willing to go one of a kind pricing (like 250,000)..but I would realistically guess that it would only bring a moderate premium..say 40-50,000 above market

----------


## Jim Hilburn

By above market, do you mean the Loar F-5 market?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Yes..the Loar F5 market..of course this is just my guess/opinion. I'm referring to over the $110k-$135k market that exists now....meaning..It could bring $200k or more, but I personally think over $140-160k could be a real stretch.

When it last sold, it brought about a 15% premium...at that time there was still a "yes it's a Loar, but it's an A-model not an F". Just like we see on this message board all the time.

----------


## acousticphd

> Hard to follow the Loars, but here goes. . . . . My Keepers


Thanks for that, papa gordo. We need more examples of the the Common Man Keeper Grouping (CMKG) too.

----------


## Flowerpot

Great pictures, all. Incredibly nice axes.

Scott T, I'd still like to hear your descriptions of the differences in tone between the Fern, Collings, Brent, and Nugget. If you get the chance. I think I remember the Nugget is Red Spruce and the Brentrup is German... are they all different tone woods?

----------


## fatt-dad

Continuing. . . . .

Here is a photo I call, "Gibamazoo" circa 1930. To the left an L-00 and the right a KM-11. Is there any doubt that these were made at the same place?

f-d

----------


## berkeleymando

Here's my small instrument family. Arches walnut A mandolin, Kevin Schwab 4 string electric mandolin (Koa/Mahogony/Maple), and a Peter Howlett 'Island Koa' soprano uke.

----------


## mandroid

Professor Peabody and his boy Sherman dial the 'wayback machine' to 1924... mr. Loar?,

----------


## Steve Stahl

Here are the two mandolins I have built. The blonde (#1) was completed in 2002. I have been staining, varnishing, stripping, and re-varnishing on #2 since May 2004. It is still a bit rough around the f-holes, but I think I will stop here as I hate sanding through the stain into bare wood.

----------


## Steve Stahl

And here is the frontal view:

----------


## Jonathan James

Very, very nice.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

nice stuff Gary

----------


## resonant68

I tried to post a pic but it will not let me...(?)
How do I?

----------


## resonant68

Fatt-Dad learned me how....thanks FD.
Here goes.

----------


## resonant68

From left to right,top to bottom.....
The "David" F5
A two point I built myself
Don Kawalek celtic style I built myself
Freshwater celtic
Old Cecho Slavacian Fiddle
Bowl Back(probably Montgomery Ward early 1920's)(?)and.....
Stew Mac A model I built myself.

----------


## fmspinc

heres my group

----------


## fmspinc

Another group ( sorry for the large pix - this sizing business still a mystery to me ..

----------


## fatt-dad

fmspink - what are we looking at?

F-D

----------


## fmspinc

Group 1:  1975 D-18 purchused new by moi; 1918 A - been in many hands I expect; 2000 Stinnett (love this one) and a '54 tenor.

Group 2: The D-18, the tenor and a 1990 000-28 SO (limited run Sing Out magazine edition).

----------


## f5joe

Here are my three Eastmans: MD-615 mando, AR-616 archback jumbo, AR-810CE 17" archtop.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Joe,
you are cut off, no more Eastmans! Leave some for everyone else!
Gordon

----------


## f5joe

OK, but just for today!

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Paul Lestock's octave-mando-cello grouping. My G-style mando will be delivered at Wintergrass

----------


## f5joe

Gunning, extra nice!

----------


## Flowerpot

Wow, Gunning, that is too cool. That's gotta be one of the best non-traditional designs I've ever seen. Hope I get a chance to see your new one at Wintergrass.

----------


## G_Smolt

At MandoPete's urging, I bring you the family...
(I deleted a previous pic for this new, updated one)

Playing around with my new camera a bit. L-R: '23 Loar, '24 Loar w/virzi, Loar A-5...






Just kidding.

L-R: 1998 Dave Coleson F #16, 2002 Mike Blohm "The Laurel" #3, 1988 CE Ward "The Gibson" A-5 copy, 2000 Larry Hughes F #20, 2001 Larry Hughes F #22. "These will not be appearing on the classifieds"...

----------


## danb

Any color you like as long as it's brown.. 

one from my friend Chipper. My snakehead, Mandola, Ajr

----------


## danb

Hmm.. needs more scrolls.. same mandos + style O and an F2

----------


## kneauxdn

My modest little collection, sorry I could not get
all of them in the picture. Mostly old Gibson stuff.

----------


## mandoman15

i hate you....will you be my friend?

----------


## kneauxdn

You can be my friend if you show me how to tune
these darn things!

----------


## Tim Saxton

I think i'm going to go kill my self now

----------


## mmukav

kneauxdn,

We at the Mandolin Cafe salute you!

And may we all use your picture as an example of how many mandolins we each SHOULD own? (to show our wives that too many is never TOO many!)

----------


## Jonathan James

Dang. It would hard to figure out which one you haven't played in the last few months...

----------


## AlanN

Ken, you beat me to it. That's from IBMA about 5 years ago. The middle one standing up in the case on the right is for sale.

----------


## Jim Garber

Wow... G_Smolt! How dod you sneak into my house and photograph your mandolins on my futon couch? (posted earlier on page two of this thread)



Jim

----------


## kneauxdn

Alan
I knew somebody would expose me soon enough.
Actually the date is on the pic if you look cose
enough. 
I think about 39 Loar signed instruments were
gathered there with some well known owners.
What a blast it was!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Heres a few of my favorites..
22 A4, 21 F4, #84 DAWG.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Myster..thats just too sweet...quite a harem...

----------


## Brier

My three sons.

----------


## Flowerpot

So what are those three, and what kind of white bridges are those?

I like the fingerboard truncation on the rightmost one.

----------


## G. Fisher

My trio,

LaPlant #106, LaPlant #6, Brentrup 23V

----------


## mandopete

Greg,

Looks like you're cuttin' back!

----------


## G. Fisher

Hey Pete,

I forgot to put my Yellowstone prototype in the picture. I also have a couple of mandos in the process of being completed. 

By the way I still have that saddle for your Flatiron. So, you will finally get it a Wintergrass.

----------


## zoukboy

Wow! There's a whole lot of cluster pluckin' goin' on around here!!

----------


## Brier

Flowerpot,
The mandos are my first three. The bridges are solid maple one's from info on the Red Henry site.
Peter.

----------


## Django Fret

Here are mine at this point...

----------


## jasona

Django...you got it BAD

----------


## Django Fret

> Django...you got it BAD


..and that ain't good!

----------


## danb

Django- is your 3-pointer a Gibson? Do I have it in the archives?

----------


## Jim Garber

Django Fret:
 It looks like you have a nice upperend inlaid pickguard Vega cylinder back. it that a rosewood or maple backed one? How is the top on that? In good shape?

Jim

----------


## acousticphd

Do I see a 4-string lap-steel "mando"

And I particularly like the the through-the-body, all-in-one f hole/tote grip on the solid body electric, too.

----------


## Tiderider

Here's my current group...down to one mando...Oh the possibilities!!!!  

Lee

----------


## delsbrother

Django - 

Hodson, Aylward, Dupont, or none of the above?

----------


## Django Fret

> Django- is your 3-pointer a Gibson? Do I have it in the archives?


Hi Dan, yes you already have it listed in the Archive and it is number 9402. If you would like more pictures of it or any other information that I can send about it, please let me know.

Pictures can't begin to describe how wonderful this mandolin sounds, even though it might not be perfect in appearance.

I consider myself very fortunate to have it now.

----------


## Django Fret

> Django Fret:
>  It looks like you have a nice upperend inlaid pickguard Vega cylinder back. it that a rosewood or maple backed one? How is the top on that? In good shape?
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

As far as I can tell, it has a nice tiger maple back. I'll try to post a picture of it in the "Show me your backside" thread when I can.

The top was in pretty bad shape when I saw it, and had sunk under the pickguard. Apparently the top brace had collapsed and someone did a really terrible repair job on it in the past using some kind of epoxy on the brace. I took it to Jim DeCava who was able to resurrect it, but he told me that it was quite a job getting the old glue removed in order to repair it properly.

Jim certainly did a fantastic job with the repair, and I don't think I have ever played a mandolin with as much tone that this one has, especially at the bottom end. He gave me a very accurate assesment of this mandolin before I decided to buy it. I am very greatful for what he did to bring it back to life again.

----------


## Django Fret

> Do I see a 4-string lap-steel "mando"
> 
> And I particularly like the the through-the-body, all-in-one f hole/tote grip on the solid body electric, too.


I too am surprised that more builders don't see the practicality and functionality of this feature!

----------


## Django Fret

> Django - 
> 
> Hodson, Aylward, Dupont, or none of the above?


Yes, delsbrother, there is a Hodson Djangolin in there, but I'm not sure about the others that you mentioned.

----------


## delsbrother

Thanks - I was asking whether the Selmer-esque mando was one of those three makers' (they all make 'em), or some new maker I hadn't heard of yet.

----------


## Don Grieser

Here's a couch full o' mandos for your visual pleasure. Left to right: Gilchrist, Loar, Heiden, Smart, Smart, Summit, Givens.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

A rabble of Rigels:





(and a purty girl...)

----------


## danb

Three from John West (dang the focus!)

----------

Love those Rigels mandohack.

----------


## newbreedbrian

'suppose ill have a go at this.

----------


## Jim Garber

newbreedbrian:
I like that Rickenbacker 4 string bass mandolin 

What brand is that fhole A?

Jim

----------


## newbreedbrian

its an 82 Taggart

----------


## G. Fisher

Two Neil Dean mandos from wintergrass.

----------


## G. Fisher

Front.

----------


## Spencer

Here's my brood, top to bottom:
   1977 Harmony
   1996 Novotny (Czech Republic)
   1999 Flatbush A4.
Spencer

----------


## bones12

Here are mine I keep in constant rotation ( I hope the image follows):Top row Left to Right--1920 H4, 1923 F4, 1924 F4/5,1924 F2,1923 A4, 1924 A4 snakehead. Bottom row Left to Right-- 1988 F5L, 2003 Collings MF5H,2004 Sawchyn O2C, Rose F4, MK Legacy 0 (for bad weather outdoors), Fender 1958 mandocaster (for big fun).If photo fails, I'll try again. They all have great personalities. Doug

----------


## Jim Garber

bones12:
 Super nice collection. For some reason I ahve a feeling that you lean toward the oval holes...

BTW what is your 1924 F4/5? Was it a Loar converted to an oval hole? Sort of reverse engineering :Smile: 

Jim

----------


## danb

Nice top row there bones, do I have them in the archives ??

----------


## bones12

Jim, the F4/5 is a raised fingerboard version of the F4 and not a conversion--just a nifty Gibson odd variation. It plays like a dream. Doug

----------


## bones12

Dan, No none of my mandolins are in the archives. I have a lot of pictures of them, serial numbers, etc. Would you like to have them in the archives? If so, do I just follow the directions at your site? The photo I posted is not very clear but the other non-downsized ones are really clear. Oh yeah, I do like oval holes and I love old-time music. The Skillet Lickers , for me,sit at the pearly gates even though the mandolin wasn't always front and center. By the way the Archives are nice. Thanks, Doug

----------


## G. Fisher

LaPlant backs

----------


## G. Fisher

LaPlants front.

----------


## Kent Barnes

My current herd:
L-R #Harlan #1, Harlan #2, Harlan #3, Kentucky KM-1000

----------


## Bob Sayers

Here are mine: 2003 Gibson "Wayne Benson" model and 2001 Martin "George Nakashima" model guitar. The chair is by George Nakashima, too.

Bob

----------


## Bob Sayers

My other pair: #2004 Gibson Varnish Fern and 2000 Martin 000-28EC. #Bench by Mira Nakashima.

Bob

----------


## Joe Parker

'52 Martin D18 and '04 Gibson Master Model

JPP

----------


## Jonathan James

Beautiful stuff, guys! Love the guitar/mandolin pairings.

----------


## Scotti Adams

left to right #1991 Martin custom D28 #13 of 23 made, Brazilian Rosewood #1993 Martin D42 MArtin#1935 Herringbone #1997 Martin DR #Rose Mando #11 #some Banjolin thingy..can anyone ID it? #1986 Englehart bass

----------


## mandopete

I like Bob's variation on a theme and now we have...

*Post a Picture of Your Favorite Mandolin, Guitar and Bluegrass Poster*

2001 Martin D-18V
2002 Collings MF-5R
1989 Father of Bluegrass Music

----------


## Bob Sayers

Thanks, Mandopete. #I'm happy I started something a little different. #By the way, my "graphic" is an original concert poster from a Flatt & Scruggs appearance at the University of Illinois in 1963 or 1964. "Old school," as they say. (Also my old school!)

Bob

----------


## Mando4Life

Scotti,

That pic reminds me of something you'd like to see on X-mas morning. Nice selection. That 35 Bone looks near mint.

Hope the arm is doing OK.

WBL

----------


## Scotti Adams

..oh yea..I spent many a morning by that fireplace on Christmas morns..back before it had the insert..ahhh..the memories....the 35 Bone is about as mint as you can get....good eye Wayne.....the arm is slowly but surley coming along....gaining strength in my hand more and more every day...thanks for the thoughtfulness...

----------


## garryh

Here's mine.....
'23 F4, '21 F2, '03 MM, '04 BRW

----------


## garryh

...And the backs

----------


## Billiam

Mama don't allow no guitar playin' round here, but since we're posting other instruments, here's my Weber Hyalite with my two ukeleles, a Ukebrand concert on the left, and a Ko'aloha concert on the right. 

Until I placed them together, I had never noticed that the Ko'aloha hole is a smaller version of the Weber D hole turned upside down!

The bench is from Orchard Hardware - hardly a Nakashima!

----------


## mandoman15

> You can be my friend if you show me how to tune
> these darn things!


hmm, GG DD AA EE for most of them...

----------


## Mando4Life

my humble batch of instruments... July 10, 2002 Weber Yellowstone and a 2000 Larrivee D-3R...

----------


## Mando4Life

here's one I'd like to add to my batch...but couldn't do it justice in the playing department....my brother's HD-28V...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..sweet stuff Wayne...

----------


## dstretch

Here's My Aniane #1 in the white, and My Taylor.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

im up to 3, here they are...

now all i need is a phoenix
(ill trade anyone my fender)

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Backs
(the phoenix offer still holds)

----------


## danb

Here're my boys, all up in London for some recording..

Orange one is a 1902/1903 F2, '22 snakehead in brown, 2001 lebeda premium plus, and a 1915 10-string cylinderback in front..

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here're my boys, all up in London for some recording..


You got you there a nice set of strappin' lads, there, Danny!

Is that 3-point really that orange?

Jim

----------


## danb

Not really, the true color doesn't come out great in photos.. That shot is under some kinda strange lights we have in the apartment too

This is a little closer on the color but still not quite right..

----------


## mandopete

Not exactly a mandolin grouping, but this one just looks so classy!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Where/who is that collection Pete

----------


## mandopete

It's from the First Quality Music website. It's called "The Vault"...

_"First Quality is proud to present a selection of rare and, in many cases, one-of-a-kind pieces for the serious collector of fine instruments. Some are available for immediate delivery; others are in production and available for preorder. Qualified purchasers may request a private showing of any in-stock instrument at our showroom in Louisville, Kentucky."_

Pretty incredible list of high end Martin guitars in that humidor!

----------


## Mando4Life

That room has the limited Martins, custom Martins, custom Collings, DMM, Cherry MM, etc. It bascially houses the high, high $$$ instruments. My brother stopped by there last week while in town and said they have some real nice pieces on display.

WBL

----------


## oldwave maker

Adoption papers signed, these siblings are heading out later today for new homes, new tunes, hopefully some payin', not pain, gigs. unfinished bass furniture behind, almost ready for shellac bath

----------


## Jonathan James

Sweet foursome Bill!

----------


## JD Cowles

geez, those are real purdy bill. one of these days...

----------


## keithd

Stunning mandolins Bill - wow. What's the top wood on the third from left?

Thanks,

Keith

----------


## PaulD

Those are sweet, Bill! What's the top on the 3rd from the left, or is it 2nd from the right... guess it depends on your politics? Redwood? 

That "bass furniture" looks like it's going to light up under shellac too... 

Paul Doubek

----------


## oldwave maker

thanks, from the left, Ukranian spruce, western red cedar(the 1880's telegraph pole), curly redwood, adirondack red spruce. All topwoods thanks to Bruce Harvie except the cedar which I got from Peter White (who helped Peter O make that first mando) who got it #from David Birkedahl when he died a quarter century ago. David got it from his grandfather who had been a lineman in wyoming.

----------


## Lee

Bill, did you make the bass too, or just doing the shellac for someone??

----------


## stevem

Ok, not the world's greatest instruments, and only 1 mando, but I still love em'.  #My four amigos.

1)Ruby 2)'36 Martin 0-17, '96 Flatiron A, '97 Martin D-1

----------


## keithd

Steve - they look pretty darned good to me, especially the Martin 0-17 and the white face. 

Bill - the redwood top is really cool; if it's not burl, how do you cut the board to get the curl? I love the rakish angle to the grain, too. I looked (listened?) to your excellent soundpage (http://www.zianet.com/bussmann/sound.html) but didn't see (or hear) any redwood tops there. Being in Northern California, it has special appeal...

Keith

----------


## ShaneJ

Hey Steve, you ought to try to talk Bill out of the "dog house" for the white lab!

----------


## Mandopickr

Don't y'all wish you had one of these in your backyard?

----------


## Mandopickr

Note the one on the left thats not ripe....the rest are ready to pick.

----------


## oldwave maker

Keith- you'd have to ask Spruce about the curly redwood, I think he said he salvaged it from the reject pile at a shingle factory, quartersawn for sure.
Lee- I traded a watermelon for the last unfinished Birkedahl bass body, made shortly before he passed away. I attached a neck I had originally built years ago for the elvis bass. Sprayed homestead premixed dark shellac diluted to a 2# cut, added a touch of red mahogany and dark maple transtint to red up the mix and some of the homestead shellacwet flowout additive (thanks for the tip, Mr Brock). Used my new porter-cable hvlp gravity-feed gun, works great, and I wont even bother to rub it out.
Heres the result, with Dons birdseye, Bobs blacktop, and the free-range goldtop to add spice.
yes, thats a painted-toenail sandal-shod endpin prosthesis....

----------


## mandoryan

Very cool Bill! I love the black top and the gold face mandos. Heck, they're all awesome looking.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..very nice guys..everything looks real good...I esp. Like Bills bass with the shoe sticking out at the bottom...

----------


## neal

The mandolins, of course, love 'em all. But Stevem's 0-17 brings out a sweat on my forehead and a longing in my heart. Love those small bodies. Steve, I've got a '37 00-17 at the mechanics, can't wait for it's return. It's not as nice looking as your's though.

----------


## Yonkle

Not a real big grouping, but I made all 4.
 Here is "JD" #1 A5, #2 F5 #3 F5 and #4 F4

----------


## Yonkle

Frontal view: May sell #1 and #3 ALL Shellac Finish

----------


## ShaneJ

JD, those are truly beautiful mandos. I really like the color and finish - said it before. Why didn't you just sit them down in the grass and lean them on the stone?

----------


## WireBoy

why? the stone and grass look a bit damp to me.

----------


## Yonkle

[QUOTE]Why didn't you just sit them down in the grass and lean them on the stone?  
 Good Idea Jennings, that could give them that "vintage" look!  
 Yes it was a bit damp, just after it rained the sun came out and the lighting was pretty good. JD

----------


## danb

'03, '17, '22

----------


## Michael Gowell

Dan - I was surprised to see that your '03 has no inlaid pickguard - every Gibson mandolin before about '08 that I've ever seen has an inlaid pickguard. #What's the story?

----------


## danb

The one the number after it is owned by a friend, also no inlaid guard. Mine's probably refinished (maybe by gibson circa 1910), his definitely is not.. it's an interesting batch, quite possibly the first with recurved tops too. I suspect it was one of the first batches of instruments where they went from hollow neck (no neck block) design to the bent-sides + neck block design. Why that meant no inlaid pickguard though, that's a mystery. At some point in it's life it had a clamp style guard (probably 1910 hardware again, only one clamp scar). Darryl's made another one for me that I keep tyring to talk him into shipping over 

The tuners (handels) have stubby little posts, and stamping on the plates that match other old ones.. the tailpiece cover has a hole in it like others around the same serial number.. the case is odd in that there is no accessory pocket or "feet" on the back side of it, but it's definitely original. 

Here's A model 3264, also with no inlaid guard. a few before it *does* have one, a few after does as well. Mandola 3063 is owned by a friend, and is a hollow-neck.

More datapoints eagerly sought

----------


## danb

6...

----------


## mandoman15

nice grouping dan, what maker/year on theat cyllinder back??? looking good.

----------


## danb

1917 vega 10-string.. you can actually see "Vega" in the soundhole in the picture

----------


## JEStanek

Where does he get all those wonderful toys?
-Jack Nicholson as the Joker in Batman (1989)

----------


## mandoman15

> Where does he get all those wonderful toys?


well being a super administrator has its perks...

----------


## danb

Actually the current fleet has reached naval sizes as I'm finishing up a CD.. those aren't all mine!

Big changes a-comin' as the Catch-and-Release Mandolin truck keeps on drivin'

----------


## mandoman15

which one's your favorite mando...i know they're all different styles but what do like best about your grouping...

----------


## danb

The snakehead is the best all-rounder.. the red/orange-ish f4 is the mellowist.. the 3-point has the most snap to it..

----------


## mandoman15

i was at a phishphans dwelling last night and we had all the mando's out we didn't get a pic because the camera was dead but here's the list
2003 gibson a-9
95 johnson f
1891 washburn bowlback
2005 campfire 
fender fm62se
irish tenor banjo
weber sweet pea

we just sat around staring at them and took our time deciding which mandolin to play...MAS is such a wonderful disease

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Here's an interesting shot I took this weekend

Weymann model 25, Orme Howe and Weymann Model 20

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

and another

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Here's another

----------


## mandopete

What, no scrolls?

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Darryl - Er, ah, that's "Howe-Orme." It's looking fantastic, by the way, as are all the others. Great shots, too. As long as things re getting around to Howe-Ormes, I'll submit this one of my mandolin and mandola:

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Fabulous Bob..thanks for the correction...I dont read the label much..ha


I love these/those things..I snagged what appears to be an off brand knock off on ebay yesterday

----------


## olgraypat

Very cool looking. For the unitiated, how about some description or explanation about the Howe-Orme? It indeed looks like a "little guitar."

----------


## bluesmandolinman

sometimes the low ends just do fine

Kay - Supertone - Harmony

----------


## Bob DeVellis

I haven't updated this in ages, but there's information about Howe-Orme here

----------


## buckhorn

these ar my first three tries. the first took more than a year. the second took 9mo and the third about 3mo..the first has a fur top and the others are spruce.all are maple everything else. i have 4 others in different stages

----------


## oldwave maker

these ar my last 3 tries, the tops was furry till I sanded them. 2 dolas, 1 a, no fries.

----------


## acousticphd

> these ar my last 3 tries, the tops was furry till I sanded them. 2 dolas, 1 a, no fries.


Feeling a little woozy .... Need to lean against something solid..... OK, getting better.
You went and made my three mandol(as)ins, and I didn't even have to place an order! 

Is the mandola on the left a little smaller?

----------


## RichM

Here's some Pointy Pals... courtesy of Rolfe Gerhardt, Brian Dean, and Bill Bussmann.

----------


## oldwave maker

Jeff, my highly sophisticated and technically advanced $100 digital camera only makes them look different in size.....
Rich, looks like you're ready for halloween gigs with all those horny mandos!
finally fresh strung mesquite/redwood and engelmann/maple f5's, been clogging the mandoflow too long, 
now we're rollin, bob

----------


## mandolooter

group 1

----------


## mandolooter

group 2...still a few missing but they are getting worked on right now

----------


## oldwave maker

Latest in the laminated placemat series, fresh from Judd's photo studio: dola, gom, dola

----------


## kyblue

These will certainly be missed in Nashville.

----------


## Jim Garber

Mandolooter... I figured with your name you'd have at least one Weymann mandolute.

Jim

----------


## DryBones

My current lefty grouping. Sorry for the guitars, they came before I "found" mandos but I still enjoy them.

----------


## Jim Garber

For some odd reason my grouping pic does not come up anymore, so i will have another go at it.

Here is my collection of bowlbacks. I know.... you ask... why? In fact, since I took this photo, I have acquired a few more.

L to R, top row: Harwood (since sold), Vega Style 3, Martin Style 6, Pandini, L. Ricca, Washburn 225, Stridente;
Bottom row: C. Biggio, No Name "Boatback", Grauso, American Conservatory mandola, Waldo, No Name Pearl bordered.

Jim

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Here's a stack of pancakes. I took this picture just before shipping off the f-hole. I recently posted this picture in the ongoing thread concerning the Flatiron flat tops.

----------


## kyblue

f5dude,

I don't blame you for getting rid of that f-hole. That thing is ug-ly!

Paula

----------


## HarmonyRexy

I think that the f-hole has a Quizzical Look. Like a sweet old dude, raising his eyebrows in confusion...probably trying to understand the fairer sex.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

I don't think I would call it ugly. This was only the second one like it I had seen and the first one I had actually owned. It had a little different sound than my round hole flat top. The f-hole had a more woody type of sound. I did buy it to sell, but I wouldn't have minded keeping it for a while longer. And yes it does have sort of a quizzical look....

----------


## fredfrank

Not much of a grouping compared to some of these, but I gotta start somewhere. Besides, the mando content here outnumbers everything else!

----------


## Dfyngravity

fredfrank, that is one great picture! That Collins guitar (headstock) looks fantastic, how does she play? I have always wanted to play/own a Collins guitar, they just look pretty awesome to me. Lets see a picture of the whole thing, backs too!

----------


## danb

Pokey, meet Tulip

----------


## mandopete

Not much of a grouping compared to some of these, but I gotta start somewhere. Besides, the non-mando content here outnumbers everything else!

----------


## fredfrank

hmmmmmmmmm!

----------


## kyblue

mandopete,

that group is in bad need of some good kentucky bourbon!

paula

----------


## Mando4Life

> that group is in bad need of some good kentucky bourbon!


or a the very least some 15+ yr scotch...not a bad start though....

----------


## Chip Booth

A family portrait. #Hey FredFrank, we shoud put this pile of Idaho instruments together some time

----------


## mtnrose

here's my bunch

----------


## markishandsome

Someone's got a thing for blondes...

----------


## pick up the world

I like the "mandobanjo"

----------


## Jim Garber

> here's my bunch


What is that bowlback mandola(?) with the scroll? 

Jim

----------


## mtnrose

[QUOTE]I like the "mandobanjo" 

Thanks! Im assuming you mean the one in the foreground. Its a 12 string currently strung with 6. Its old and in need of refurbishing. Im not sure who the maker is but I think it might be English.

----------


## mtnrose

What is that bowlback mandola(?) with the scroll?[/QUOTE]
Jim,

its a flatback mandolin with a violin scroll from France. Im guessing it to be about 50 years old. The body is quite deep (2 3/4" at the cant) but is otherwise mandolin size. Scale length is a short 13 1/4". I have seen a similar (no scroll), more recent instrument that was labeled Louis Pattenotte.

----------


## Jim Garber

> its a flatback mandolin with a violin scroll from France. Im guessing it to be about 50 years old. The body is quite deep (2 3/4" at the cant) but is otherwise mandolin size. Scale length is a short 13 1/4". I have seen a similar (no scroll), more recent instrument that was labeled Louis Pattenotte.


Patenotte mandolins I have seen before have had odd double tops with a backward neck cant. it looks like yours is more conventional. 13.25" is actually slightly long for a classical scale. Most are about 13 inches.

Jim

----------


## mandolooter

jgarber...i do have 2 mandolutes... one my daughter palys and the other was in its case..those are the ones that get played the most or are already fixed and set up. I love your bolwback pic...its in my screensaver photo file wit h so much MAS inducing files I have to turn it off when Im not working or I start shopping...lol!!!

----------


## oldwave maker

mandolas at the cmsa vendor booths: old wave, andersen, gilchrist, andersen, herb taylor, dave cohen

----------


## mandolooter

very nice dola's...Im feeling a itch...???

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Not the greatest photo, but here's the music room with a friend checking out one

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I wonder which one.

----------


## kyblue

Wow. I could stay in that music room a while. 

Somehow I missed Bill's dola post before. Must have been a good show.

----------


## jim simpson

60's Gibson J50 guitar, 30's National steel guitar, 50's? Harmony/Montery mandolin, & unknown banjo (import)

----------


## jim simpson

1917 Gibson, #24 GN Anderson, & ?
I no longer have any of these, but it's still fun to look at your old stuff!

----------


## jim simpson

Airline lapsteel, Gibson lapsteel, 1960 Melody Maker, home-made P-bass w/real Fender neck, 1970 P-bass - It's funny but this grouping and the previous posts are all instruments I no longer have. Oh, the symptoms of MAS!

----------


## BradB

The holiday shot.
Hanging on the wall is a flat-top mando I built. It makes a good wall decoration, and that's about it.
Santa is holding an Old Wave C#.
On the table is a Sawchyn A-2.
The guitar is a Merrill C-18, koa/adirondack.




BB

----------


## bluesmandolinman

this has been one of my favorit topics for a long time...but no posts for several months....well I try to give it a warm up

here is a photo of some long gone mandos ( I wished I can keep them all !) ... Kay - Supertone - Harmony

----------


## crosspikr

here's my current cache
80's palmer oval, 1895 mandobanjo, dean ply-special, 1920's wabash, my own #'s 2,3 at rest.

----------


## mandogator

Banjo With Inferiority Complex 

If photo comes through.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

ha, for the banjo player that knows his place

----------


## Brier

My group.

----------


## pick up the world

wow I love your group!!!! I love GUILD, I dont play bass but guitar and the guitars of guild are incredible good.

----------


## DryBones

Brier,
Where is the banjo? seems you have 1 of everything else!

----------


## Brier

Funny you should ask! My freinds Banjo was going to be there but it's got clamps on it with a broken neck.
Peter.

----------


## Nolan

Hey Pete, nice picture! Where's #4? I can't wait to try that one out!

----------


## Brier

Nolan,
#4 is that white thing on the left. I'll try to get the fret board tuned up for Maltby. You Should post your herd.  
Pick,
Some people would say I don't play bass either

----------


## Gail Hester

Peter, I've only been to your house once but I recognize all of those. #Looking forward to hearing number 4.

BTW, Chuck just bought a banjo...I'm thinking about dumping him.

----------


## Brier

Gail,
Just tell me (please!) your not going to start building banjo's!!! Yes it is grounds for the big "D".  
Peter.

----------


## Spencer

Let's see if this works, new camera, new computer, new guitar, that's asking for trouble.

Anyhow, since my earlier reply to this thread, my Flatbush A4 has acquired a big brother, a Flatbush "Pilgrim" guitar. It has a larger sound hole a la Clarence White. Love them both, only problem is that I can only play one at a time.

Spencer

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

L-R: Capek Old Era (~2000), SCGC 42BGD (custom, 2000), Weber Alder#2 mandola (2000), Alvarez-Yairi DY80 12 string (1990), Epiphone Mandobird (2005)
Playing time per instrument generally decreases from left to right. 

Daniel

----------


## secretmandolinist

Nothing fancy but...

My old no-name E. German mando, cir. 1970, LaPatrie cedar top nylon string, (new) Washburn archtop mando (nice low action --- I can finally play the double-stops in _Brasileirinho_(!))

My six-year old has appropriated the E. German mando...

----------


## Daniel1975

OK, I just got a new camera and am having a little fun messing around with it. Here are mine (if i can do this right)

----------


## DryBones

YES! another lefty!

----------


## Dfyngravity

197? Washburn 6 String Guitar(better than many Martins I have played), Red Diamond F5, and my Custom Mann Mini PRS 5 Stringer.....all I need is a Mandola and I'll be set.

----------


## danb

2 4s..

----------


## danb

Better..

----------


## bluesmandolinman

2 sweet brownies

----------


## danb

IS that an aluminum saddle on the ajr?

----------


## nsoliven

Can you say 14 strings?

A collection of Philippine (and one Spanish) Bandurrias and Lauds.

----------


## nsoliven

More Bandurrias.

----------


## delsbrother

Wow, cool! Another one of my interests is early Filipino string bands in the US (say, 1900-1940), most of which contain a bandurria player (or two, or twenty). Many of these early bands also contained mandolins. Do you or anyone in your group know anything about these bands and their players? Would a mandolin-family instrument be welcome in your circle today?

Darrell Urbien

----------


## nsoliven

Don't really know about those early string bands. #I'll ask around tomorrow after our concert. #Our arranger is an ethnomusicologist, maybe he would know.

The primary instruments in a traditional Filipino rondalla are Bandurrias, Lauds, Octavinas, Guitars, and double bass. #Other instruments are also welcome. #There is a rondalla in Singapore that has a mandolin section (NUS Rondalla and Photo.)

Also check out this link Origins of the Filipino Rondalla which contains a list of other instruments and, yes, it includes the mandolin.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> IS that an aluminum saddle on the ajr?


Yes Dan its an aluminium top saddle

I custom fitted it on my `27 Ajr because I like the sound. 

I like to have variations in sound between my mandos

----------


## RichieK

Here are a couple of John Monteleone F-5 Fern copies from 1977 and 1978...

----------


## RichieK

Here's another view..

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Ooohhh, Twins...

Sister Q-200s, the new Rigel "Q-Dola" Mandola.

----------


## JGWoods

Look same- sound same?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Gordon, I'm in the process of evaluting this. Complicating things, one has a set of fresh J72 light gauge strings, and the other has the J76 medium, that although they were a new set, I suspect they've been on the shelf at Rigel a few years, and have oxidized a bit. (Both instruments are barely a couple weeks old.)

That said, I'm surprised at how similar they sound. Mine has a gorgeous one-piece back Peter picked out specially for me, the other, two-piece, but other than the obvious cosmetics, they are remarkably similar and consistent. I'm going to have a few players evaluate the difference before I sell the one that isn't mine; even on an Oval hole, it's always better to analyze the sound from a few feet away.

Of course, my opinion is laden with personal, self-serving bias, but they both are incredibly easy to play and sound like a million bucks.

----------


## lucho

Even though I keep a rather large poor man collection.... looking those pictures make me drool over with MAS sickness, so for you few, just a bad shot on most of my plectrum collection in Bulk in Chile.... 5 mandolins, 2 mandolas, 4 citterns (2 cuatros puertoriqueños, 1 laud tenor, 1 bandola/waldzither), 2 tenor banjos, 1 tenor guitar, #and 2 guitars, 1 OM/bouzouki, 1 bozuk saz, 1 oud, and 1 autoharp. and to proof I am MAS or, better PAS (Plectrum adquisition syndrome)sick with a portuguese COIMBRA FADO GUITAR (
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws....IT&rd=1 )
 on the way .... These instruments are used by me and my comrades at my celtic band, a parish choir, and a estudiantina.... so if anybody travel this far you might drop here to pluck with us a few strings... I keep saturdays afternoons to play and tune all of my axes.... so any help from a fellow mando player is welcome....

----------


## lucho

I forgot in the picture there are also charangos, cavaquinho, banjolin and fiddle....

----------


## lucho

maybe this snapshot is better.....

----------


## bluesmandolinman

very nice collection

----------


## pick up the world

And thats my collection!!
the Acoustic is a Framus (old), epiphone les paul, johnson (first mando), Eastman 615, Suzuki

You must know that I'm not good in taking pictures

----------


## bluesmandolinman

2 roaring 20s banjolins

Weymann + The Vernon

----------


## mando_toss_flycoon

Red Diamond #145 (owned by another cafe-goer)
Red Diamond #176

----------


## cooper4205

my first "group", hopefully not my last

----------


## Strange1

Ok I went thru all 14 pages of this thread. 3 things..........1: Great collections 2:When compared, I evidently do not have MAS (with my paltry 5 mandolins) 3: Not a LH in the bunch?? I still enjoyed all the pics.

Jack

----------


## Jim Garber

> 3: Not a LH in the bunch??


I assume that you mean left-handed, not Lyon & Healy? 

Jim

----------


## DryBones

Jack,
I'll get my new "grouping" of lefties up later today just for you!

----------


## DryBones

Jack,
Here are some lefties for ya!

----------


## John Flynn

Here is my humble group, in the order I acquired them:

1. Mederios Two-Footer travel mandolin, by Michael Mederios in Loveland, Colorado: Because I travel a lot for work, this one has thousands of frequent flyer miles. And because I have a lot of time to kill in hotel rooms, I have played it more than all other mandolins combined.

2. Rigel A+ Deluxe: I mainly play this one at church every Sunday. My luthier, Joe Mendel (jomando) has tweaked the set up on this until it is about the best playing mandolin I have ever picked up. 

3. Parsons Flat Top: Will Parsons must have been having rough week when he built this. The body is not symmetrical. You can see that the body joins the neck at the 12th fret on the bass side, but about almost to the 13th fret on the treble side. Also, the tuners are asymmetrical and the bass side of the face of the headstock farther from the fretboard than the treble side. I call it my Salvador Dali mandolin. But, hey, it plays great and it has a great, unique tone, a beautiful, figured walnut back and I only paid $250 for it. I bought it as a beater, but I find myself playing it a lot.

4. Old Wave Oval: This is truly one of Bill Bussmans unique creations. It has a highly flamed maple back, sides and neck. Also, the headstock veneer, the fretboard and the bridge are all desert ironwood. This is my favorite mando and I use it to play my favorite kind of music, old-time.

----------


## JEStanek

Here's my modest collection.

Starting from the bottom center going counter clockwise
Trinity College OM
Weber Sweet Pea
Cow Fluke (super fun - not a veterinary condition!)
02 Weber Beartooth
"The Globe" Bowlback (needs work)
05 Eastman 814
06 Kamaka Concert Uke mmmm koa
Johnson laminate oval kids' beater

center - cheapo bohdran

I also have a couple of e-b$y fiddles (4/4 and 1/16 for my daughter to saw on) that I bought mostly to decorate the study and, a johnson drednaught to have for the kids to beat on too.

Thanks for looking.

Jamie

----------


## buckhorn

how about this group of handmades...

----------


## DryBones

that one in the middle must be a "bowl" back

----------


## Jonas

Gittar & mando
(Stanford OM & IV kit)

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Garden Variety:

----------


## Jim Garber

> how about this group of handmades...


buckhorn,
All the non-bowl mandolins are a little shy and afraid to show their faces. How about a second shot? Are they all your handiwork?

Jim

----------


## buckhorn

hay jim ,the one is a johnson,but the rest are mine...been building from about 2001...thought i would try a different kind of bowl...here is a few mor pics...

----------


## buckhorn

this is my #3...great birdseye

----------


## JEStanek

Buckhorn, You do nice looking work! Your headstock inlay is unique. Are they are 8 point racks?

Jamie

----------


## bluesmandolinman

once I had...

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here's my flock.

Upper row (left to right): 1920s (?) Majestic, 1930s (?) Otwin, Mid-Mo M-0, 1925 Joh. Zimmermann waldzither.

Middle: 1989 Washburn M3-SW

Lower row (left to right): 1897 Giuseppe Vinaccia, 1890s (?) Umberto Ceccherini, 1915 Luigi Embergher, 1890s (?) Fratelli Ferrari.

That's four Italians, three Germans, one American and one (I think) Japanese.

Martin

----------


## guitharsis

Very nice, Martin! The Ceccherini is, of course, my favorite: :Wink: : I used one of your other pics of it and it is the background on my computer screen.
Doreen

----------


## cooper4205

here's an updated grouping. also, if anyone needs a 504 let me know.

----------


## Nihilist37

Here is my starting collection. I'm only 22 and I'm a student so most of my instruments are low end ebay jobs to get me through until I can buy 'proper instruments'

left to right
top row: Washburn MDSLK in black, late 70's YAMAHA SG1500, '79 MATON GE500, Long neck 13" homemade cookie tin banjo, Fender F-75

middle row: Noname Anglo concertina, Hemen & Co. Large Sarod (with extra s/g for mandra saptak)

Bottom row: Valencia plywood beater mando (show with the hammer I want to break it with), Mahalo UK220 Uke (with coin attatched to extend fretboard to 15th fret), A C & E harmonicas, Pennywhistles D C, Phillipine bamboo flute, North indian bansuri.

These are all the instruments that I could gather up here. I have more at my parents house which I may photograph later.

----------


## danb

ok, here comes the nicest set I've ever had in one place:

----------


## danb

Fronts

----------


## danb

Backs

----------


## MML

Ok Dan, refresh my memory, whats in that grouping again.

----------


## jim simpson

absinthe makes the heart grow fonder - is wormwood good for mandolin building?

----------


## danb

> Ok Dan, refresh my memory, whats in that grouping again.


L-R back row:
1911 F4 #9100 , 1923 Loar #73485, 1925 A4 #81564, 1926/27 F5 #85370

Front row:
1918 vega 10-string mandolin-mandola (mandola scale length)

The F5s were just visiting, sadly, but for a couple glorius days I was noodling with all of them. I bet I'll never be able to afford a nice toy like a loar, but I sure do relish the chance to borrow them now and again as I'm taking photos for the archive & whatnot!

----------


## danb

Well the position of "mandolin archivist" comes with no salary

----------


## JEStanek

They say the best things in life are free (or borrowed)...

Jamie

----------


## pochimac

2002 Pricetone #33, 2004 Winky Hicks #42
Front

----------


## pochimac

Back

Thanks,

----------


## oldwave maker

Old Wave booth at the santa fe festival a few weeks ago, yes, thats swiss cheese and stoned wheat cracker snacks in front of the 'go pack', Mac's custom 4 point(!) blacktop, other usual suspects, weather report predicted 100% chance of dust.....

----------


## oldwave maker

Case grouping after the Pagosa Springs festival last weekend, we hid our beer and whiskey in the banjo cases so nobody would steal it......

----------


## Duc Vu

4-pointer for the ambidextrous? And a reclining blonde at the front of the table, you sure know how to draw a crowd!

----------


## oldwave maker

Built that 4 point just how the customer wanted it! more freshly shellac-sealed blondes at mandolins in progress...

----------


## Kid Charlemagne

> Built that 4 point just how the customer wanted it! #more freshly shellac-sealed blondes at mandolins in progress...


That's one beautiful C# on the right there, Bill!

Here's mine (#311, and sounding just dynamite!)...

----------


## dryseptember

Here is a group of Givens that I had for a little while.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

I really like Bill´s photo of the "case grouping". It would be so much fun to open one case after the other and check out what´s inside. Curiosity is running wild .

Here is one from Bernunzio after returning from a shopping tour. Boy this is great ! 
On the right a few mando cases ... the best is class not mass

----------


## Wesley

Bill - do you have any other photos of that 4 point mandolin you can show us? How do you think it turned out?

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Well the position of "mandolin archivist" comes with no salary


Who needs a salary when you can live on "borrowed Loar Vibe"; after all, who needs food when they can have Mandolins?

----------


## Gail Hester

Here is a group of Hester mandolins, F5, A4, H5, F4, F5.

----------


## cooper4205

those are awesome, esp. the snakehead

----------


## uncle ken

Three couch potatoes.

----------


## Gail Hester

Wow, very nice Ken.

----------


## mandopete

Huh, it almost looks like it says "The Gibson" on each one!

----------


## jim simpson

Not the best photo, but I wanted to shoot the collection before I sold off a few:

----------


## jim simpson

Mandolins:

----------


## jim simpson

Electrics:

----------


## acousticphd

I finally got around to developing a couple rolls of film (a vintage type of image medium involving a chemical process) I've had lying around for nearly 2 years.

All oval hole, all the time!
Top, L-R: 1915 style A; late 90s Sawchyn mandola; 1916 style A1. Bottom, L-R: ca. 70s Suzuki 2-point; 2004 Howard Morris F4; ca. 2001 Old Wave C#; Regal reverse-scroll wallhanger.

----------


## acousticphd

Here's the rumps:

----------


## acousticphd

Here are my prized trio of "vintage" Old Waves. #The A5 on the left is my first truly good mandolin, X-braced, #130something, ~1996. #Unfortunately has been out of action for awhile while I've been more into the oval hole sound. #It's not strung up in the photo. The C# and A-oval are sequential siblings - numbers 181 and 182 (I think) from ~2000 or 2001.

----------


## acousticphd

OW Front Close up:

----------


## acousticphd

OW backsides (note the little knot in the C#):

----------


## acousticphd

And finally, a couple more A5s. #Note the absence of scrolls in my collection; may it ever be so.
L: 2003 Givens Legacy A4. R: late-90s Ken Ratcliff "Silver Eagle".

----------


## JeffD

> " Regal reverse-scroll wallhanger. "


I have one of those! It is entirely unplayable. I purchased it at a garage sale. Actually I was purchasing a Martin bowlback in rough but playable shape, and the woman said she would charge extra if I did NOT also take the "beater". The scroll on the peg board is chipped off.

I have never, until your post, seen anything like it. The wood is so dry and "thunky" it would never sound again without a lot of work. It is hard to imagine it ever had a sound. The grain on the top wood is so wide, and with the reverse scroll, I thought perhaps it was a home brew.

It looks nice as a wall hanger, but I wonder if it is worth having someone put it back into shape. Can it be made to sing again.

----------


## JeffD

And the reverse

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Originally Posted by  (acousticphd @ Oct. 27 2006, 18:22)
> 
> " Regal reverse-scroll wallhanger. "
> 
> 
> I have one of those! It is entirely unplayable. I purchased it at a garage sale. Actually I was purchasing a Martin bowlback in rough but playable shape, and the woman said she would charge extra if I did NOT also take the "beater". The scroll on the peg board is chipped off.


I'd like to have one, I love the Look. Couldn't swing making one playable right now, though, or probably ever, the way things are going!

----------


## Neil Gladd

This is a very old photo, and I no longer have the Flying V on the right (which I built). From left: O. Pagani & Bros., Reinhold Seiffert, and a Weymann Keystone State mandolin banjo.

----------


## delsbrother

Jeff, that neck repair is... _interesting.._

----------


## JeffD

> Jeff, that neck repair is... _interesting.._


Yea, kind of hopeless I'm thinking.

Well it hangs on my wall, not in my line up.

----------


## jim simpson

MandoSquirrel,
Here's one like yours that I rescued. It was missing gears and needed the body reglued.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Jim, do those have any quality to the sound? Or, should I think "Stella". I've been tempted to pick one up off "that site"

----------


## danb

They look like elves

----------


## jim simpson

Daryl,
I didn't like the sound it produced, very lacking. I've played better sounding Stella's. 
Dan,
They do look like elves!

----------


## danb

_cyclops_ elves

----------


## Duc Vu

Smurf:

----------


## acousticphd

> Jim, do those have any quality to the sound?


Yes, they sound like ukuleles.

----------


## JeffD

I wondered about the sound. In particular, I wondered about the top wood - the grain is so large. I am not luthier, believe me, but I have always understood you want a tight grained wood for the top. Looking at other Regal reverse scroll mandolin's, I see some of them do have a wider grained top wood, though not as wide as mine. (I don't remember where I ripped the pic below, sorry to say, but you can see the grain is not all that tight.) 

Anyway, with that I have always expected that it never had much of a sound, and there would be no real point in having it restored.

Am I right about the grain of the top wood?

----------


## JeffD

for comparison here is mine again

----------


## Michael Wolf

Family meeting

----------


## Michael Wolf

Fred with Mando

----------


## Michael Wolf

Unfortunately some of them are only here for holiday

----------


## danb

Aldi, I bet we are the only two guys on the cafe who can do a grouping photo with a Chanticleer tenor, a brown A-model, and a blonde/orange 3pt F model 

Now you just have to get a 10-string vega cylinderback, and I'll really be scared!

----------


## Michael Wolf

The Snakehead belongs to a friend, the A4 also. But the A4 will possibly stay with me. It not only looks nice, it seems to be a good sounding example, too. I prefer it over the Sneakhead soundwise.

----------


## Michael Wolf

The Reso-Tenor is a Chanticleer. It's not only hybridization of Banjo and Bouzouki, it can also serve as an substitute for Photoshop.
The A5 is a Flatiron A5 Artist from the 90's.

Cheers
Michael

----------


## Michael Wolf

Hi Dan,

you are now the only one again who can do it with a brown A-model. Mine is gone back to its owner today. There are not many of them around here in Germany. But it's ok, I'm not a collector.
It would be even harder to find a matching Cylinderback, lets see.

Michael

----------


## Michael Wolf

btw.: Will we hear a sound file of your Vega in the next future? I've never heared one of of these.

Michael

----------


## bluesmandolinman

nice pictures Michael

If we only could keep them all

----------


## morgan

I too am the proud owner of a wallhanger Regal reverse scroll. I bought it many years ago to be my camping mandolin. It it survived a weeklong backpacking trip into the Uintas (no case!) with me, and several other trips, before eventually giving up the (playability) ghost.

Regarding the questions about its tone: In its prime, or at least the prime of my ownership, it sounded lousy - which was one of the reasons for purchase; I figured I was going to ruin it eventually and I didn't want to do it to a decent mando.

----------


## danb

> btw.: Will we hear a sound file of your Vega in the next future? I've never heared one of of these.


Ask and it shall be given :P

vega is the backing instrument

----------


## DryBones

Dan,
What's the name of that song?

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> for comparison here is mine again


Yeah, the Regals are cheap, & not expected to have good sound, but that Stylin' body design is way kewl.

----------


## danb

10-string Vega, Chanticleer Tenor, 1911 F4

----------


## danb

> Dan,
> What's the name of that song?


It's called "The Lark in the Mornining", it is a common Irish session jig. The version I did with Tim O'Brien is on the upcoming CD, and can be heard in it's entirety for free here thanks to Aidan Crossey and his An Maindilin collection of mp3s from some great players

Lark in the Morning / The Kesh Jig

----------


## danb

The blacktop is freshly here from Banana's Cache, and the Ljr guitar is my wife's

----------


## danb

Here the batwing is getting in the act

----------


## danb

A few days late..

----------


## Michael Gowell

Dan - love your 3-point. #Fabulous carving on the ridge exiting the scroll and travelling to the bass-side point. #One question - the tailpiece cover is the pineapple shape I'd expect but its surface is more heavily engraved than any I've ever seen - is it original?

----------


## danb

Well there isn't any way for me to be absolutely sure, but I certainly suspect it is original to the instrument. I heard it came from New York, and some digging around in catalogs turned up a player named Annabelle Kilgore who could have been the "APK" in the monogram that appears on the TP cover.



The sharp ridge on the scroll appears in other instruments of this period, roughly serials 9000-13000 from what I have seen. The "S" shape that terminates in the 3rd body point didn't last much beyond this example though. It's a lovely piece of sculpture to feel between your fingers.

----------


## danb

I took this shot of the back this weekend , finally getting it lit correctly to show the dark figure

----------


## Jonas

Here is a mandolin and a guitar both made by Levin, the swedish maker. The guitar was given to me from my grandfather and is from 1960. It's a spanish style guitar with nylon strings and brazilian rosewood. The mandolin i got from my wife's aunt. It's a simple school instrument but has a nice sound. None of them are my players though.

----------


## mandophil(e)

Small family album:

Dudenbostel F-5, '56 D-28, '24 Loar, '43 Herringbone

----------


## carleshicks

Now there is a grouping, Can I come over to your house and play.

----------


## cooper4205

the dude and the loar sure do favor each other; awesome group

----------


## danb

Scrolls, 1909 & 1922

----------


## Fliss

Dan, I have to compliment you on your photography skills, the compositions are great! Nice mandos, too  

Fliss

----------


## danb

Mandolin party tonight, this was kinda absurd!

----------


## danb

Back row:
1909 F4, 1922 F2, 1923 F5, 1920 H5, 1922 F4, 1922 F4
middle lying horizontal:
1980s F5-L (Carlson sign) 1927 A
Bottom:
2001 Reso tenor, 1924 A2, 1917 10-string vega mandola, 2006 Luis & Clark CF cello

----------


## Gail Hester

Fantastic assortment. 1920 H5? or H4

----------


## danb

Whoops, H4 obviously. Thanks Gail

----------


## Fretbear

Did that '23 F5 have a trip back to the factory in the '30's or what....

----------


## danb

Yes.. that's 73485. Gibson refinish circa '33-35 is the theory. It was sold as new, cranberry case, gold hardware and all! It's a wonderful-sounding one too

----------


## mandopete

Did someone say (oval hole) PAR-TEE ?

----------


## artdeco

A motley crew....

Most of the mandolin-like instruments are things I tinkered together in my shop, with the exception of the 2-point hanging on the wall, which was made by Allen Jones and, yes, I admit it, the instrument on the far left is a BruceWeiArt, heavily inlaid, violin-shaped mando, which, surprisingly, sounds as good as most mid-level Pac rim mandos.

----------


## markishandsome

Maybe next time you should build a two-point  

Nice lookin stuff!

----------


## artdeco

I think of myself as scroll challenged.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Dan: is that a carbon fiber Bass or cello(sp)?

----------


## danb

Yeah, that's a Luis & Clark cello. Roommate in London is a pretty serious player. It has wonderful tone, even though I don't know much about Cellos. The bass is like a pipe organ

----------


## squirrelabama

The old and the new- '24 F4 and A2Z, '06 Vessel F5 and A5...The best of both worlds!!!

----------


## bluesmandolinman

black is beautiful

----------


## Charles Johnson

Heres the snakehead A2/A2Z collection - I think one or two have been sold, the rest are still here. The black top is my daily player. 

Best,
Charles Johnson

----------


## Charles Johnson

For the Celtic players out there - a collection of Sobells. The zook is a 25 inch scale in rosewood. The octave mando is a 20 inch scale in colobola. The mandolins are rosewood and maple. 

Regards,
Charles Johnson

----------


## jasona

Nice groupings Charles! I would dearly love me any of them--especially the Sobells!

----------


## cooper4205

those snakeheads look nice charles! i'm still loving that F2 also

wes

----------


## squirrelabama

Hey Charles! if I'm not mistaken, one of the sold A2z's is the second blonde back...mine!! Was pickin' and lovin it tonight!! Thanks!!-geoff

----------


## Ken

Big brother, little brother? Mandola and Mandolin, both are my work. Leaning towards refinishing and rebinding the Mandola to even out the blotchiness and get the white contrast. Right now it is black bound - top only.

----------


## JEStanek

Ken, that's some nice looking work.

Jamie

----------


## MandoSquirrel

I prefer Dark or no binding, myself. Another great pic among many.

----------


## JeffD

These groupings pics are great. I enjoy imagining myself trying out each instrument.

----------


## BlueMountain

I've looked at these groupings many times, but what struck me today looking at this most recent page of postings is how much the "poses" of the instruments is like the group photos we take. Dan has all these wonderful Gibsons, but they are all lined up on the couch or sitting on the floor in front of the couch. It's a party, yes, but it's like a party of accountants. Looks like the most boring party in the world. It would be hilarious to watch them dance. Then there's the group of electric mandolins, Bruce Wei mandolins, etc. Reminds me of my yearly department photo, with everyone sort of scrunched into one corner, so they can all be in the photo. Then there's the attractive foursome with the outside two closer to the camera and the inside two farther back. A nice, friendly, well-composed group of friends. Then there are the Gibsons in a line but at an angle, showing the head and part of the body of each, like a Four Freshmen record from the 60s. Not that I have any better ideas, but it amused me. And then there are some of us that photograph mandolins as if we worked for Playboy. Centerfold of the month: Miss Loar. I've also that a lot of the builders who hire professional photographers and web designers have these luscious photos of beautiful curves and lines, gorgeous bodies--mostly wooden, of course. But I do drool over those beautiful mandolin shots.

----------


## Brad Weiss

> I've looked at these groupings many times, but what struck me today looking at this most recent page of postings is how much the "poses" of the instruments is like the group photos we take.


Hmmm.... Makes me reluctant to post this, but here it is (sort of a perp line up, I guess, if we apply the "group pose" analytic)

L-R Phoenix Europa. Mowry A5, new D'Angelico EXL-1. #All built for jazz (some of you might know they're blowing out these D'Anglico's at an irresistible price...)

----------


## amowry

Here's another fun photo of the group that contained Brad's A5.

----------


## danb

very nice photo, and the mandolins look great too!

----------


## mandolooter

very nice work Andrew!

----------


## Brad Weiss

All my siblings!! The chestnut F5 has the same slab of quilted maple on the back as mine, right Andrew?

----------


## first string

Great picture Andrew. 

Had a little financial scare last week, and for a little bit it looked like I was going to have to sell my mando. Luckily things righted themselves, and that's not a road I am going to have to go down, or hopefully ever contemplate again. You can't imagine how relieved I am. It still gives me joy every time I pick it up, so thanks again for that.

Hope you are doing well.

----------


## Lee

Been wanting to do this for awhile. Pardon my photography, and the disposable instametic. #
Top Row: 
Coombe #103
Taggart circa 1984
Newson circa 1982 #18
Middle row:
Old Wave #325
Old Wave #358
Old Wave #340
Bottom Row:
Collings MT-2 #118
Pomeroy #26
Brentrup, Prototype
BRW #24

----------


## fwoompf

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Cool mandolins!

----------


## Brad Weiss

This only proves: 'tis better to spend money on mandolins than digital cameras.

Man, THAT is a grouping. Love the absent scrolls.

----------


## Lee

Interestingly, the one that continues to drive my MAS is the Newson. All these years and the neck is dead true. Paul used some some sort of reinforcement rather than a traditional truss rod, and it worked! Unfortunately the top has sunk somewhat though everything's sound, the bridge is as high as it will go, and it sounds absolutely terrific. The Old Wave #340 comes close and the Bruce Taggart also gets honorable mention in the Match-the-Newson Tone Challenge. The others are great too in their own ways.

----------


## CF5

here's my bunch

----------


## CF5

I've never been able to post a photo 'til now. I didn't actually think that would come through.
 Pictured are : Collings MT , Gibson A9, 232 Gibson A jr., '41 Gibson F5, Gilchrist model 2, Gavin Baird F4, Gavin Baird F5,
"16 Gibson F4, and Washburn A5 style ( the one I started with)

----------


## JeffD

Don't get me wrong - any picture of a mandolin is a great picture, and the more mandolins the greater the picture. But it sure is a challange to make a mandolin grouping into a pleasing picture. So many of my attempts (be greatful I have not posted them) look more like a police line-up. "Step forward number three - you there with the F holes."

----------


## fatt-dad

Other than a Hondo in my office, the mandolin in the back of my station wagon and one hanging on the wall, I've brought it down to the final four! Here they are enjoying the first of Spring. . . .

f-d

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Something "slightly" different than the usual stuff posted so far...

----------


## JeffD

That is a beautiful picture. Tell us about the instruments.

----------


## Mark Walker

> Other than a Hondo in my office, the mandolin in the back of my station wagon and one hanging on the wall, I've brought it down to the final four! #Here they are enjoying the first of Spring. . . .
> 
> f-d


That ivory Gibson on the left looks similar (though yours is in much better shape) to my cousin's. #What year is that? #(Though I know they made a number of white-faced The Gibsons over the years...) # #

----------


## mrkrishna

Plami, thanks for sending that pic. Please give us some detailed info on what they all are....Kerry K

----------


## fatt-dad

MINE is a 1920. I had sent photos to DanB, but so far they are not added into the archive (he must have a 2 year backlog, or they've been lost in cyberland. . . ). I've had that mandolin longer then all the rest put together.

f-d

----------


## delsbrother

FD, your pancake looks like it still has a blob of syrup on it, LOL.

Plami, there's been some vertical distortion introduced in the image, right? They seem a little stretched out. But still, wow, just beautiful. That's truly a pic that makes you wonder what they all sound like played together!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello,

Delsbro, you might be right. First of all it might have come to such distortion by making of the primary shot and after that by the shot that i made. But if i have to be honest, the one that i posted (the shot that i made) looks exactly like the original postcard, that was sent to me by a German friend of mine - Michael Reichenbach, who is also a Cafe member.

More interesting is the info about the instruments. This is the string instruments collection of the music museum in Basel. The info on the backside of the postcard: "Mandolins, Halszitterns and a Lute, Italy and Germany, 18th century". It`s hard to opine about the makers. I can identify just the one on the left. It looks pretty much like a Vinaccia mandolin.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## fatt-dad

> FD, your pancake looks like it still has a blob of syrup on it, LOL.


This was good intentions run amuk by the prior seller. He decided to "repair" a treble-side blister using some stain from his violin repair shop. I'da rather had the blister, but am greatful to have the mandolin nonetheless.

f-d

----------


## Brad Weiss

> Originally Posted by  (BlueMountain @ Feb. 25 2007, 14:56)
> 
> I've looked at these groupings many times, but what struck me today looking at this most recent page of postings is how much the "poses" of the instruments is like the group photos we take.
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... Makes me reluctant to post this, but here it is (sort of a perp line up, I guess, if we apply the "group pose" analytic)
> 
> L-R Phoenix Europa. Mowry A5, new D'Angelico EXL-1. #All built for jazz (some of you might know they're blowing out these D'Anglico's at an irresistible price...)


Better pic - Mowry A5, D'Angelico EXL-1, both from 2007!

----------


## big h

C'mon!Lets see some EASTMANS!

----------


## Gibsonman

Here is my two cents worth. 1921 on left and 1923 on right.

----------


## MML

Hey John those look real nice together!

----------


## Gibsonman

Thanks Mike I am very happy with it.

----------


## Gibsonman

Here is another picture.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

1911 black H-2 
1915 red H-2
1920 brown H-1

I love these grouping photos

----------


## cooper4205

here's an updated group shot

----------


## Chip Booth

What's that big ugly thing in the middle of all those beautiful mandolins?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Fabulous looking mandos John D

----------


## sgarrity

HOLY COW!!!! Ellis, Nugget, Dude, DMM......what are the other ones???

----------


## mandobando

Hey Shayne,

That's an amazing colection! Can you list those for us all? I see a dude, Nugget, Ellis, and a couple of master models I think. What else you got there?

----------


## stevem

Great collection! Congrats too on one of the more serious cases of MAS I've seen.

----------


## JEStanek

Do you still have all of those or have you sold some to fund the Loar? Regardless, that's quite a pile of mando's in one space!

Jamie

----------


## Gibsonman

Thanks Darryl that means alot to be coming from you.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Irish Traddie Laddie here! I guess that's kinda obvious, huh?  

The Current Hoard:


(LtoR) Azola 5 String BugBass EUB, Roscoe 6 fretless, Tony Karol OM, Larrivee C09, Weber Bridger A, Weber Bridger F, Crump S1 Bouzouki, Sobell OM, Rozawood OM, Breedlove Nylon String, and Tacoma Baritone.

Another View:




I had to stick a couple of my basses in there as they are the workhorses that help me raise the funds to feed my AIAS (Acoustic Instrument Acq. Syn.)

----------


## fwoompf

So, Shayne...which one's best?

----------


## red7flag

Here are my babies in a group.
Tony

----------


## cooper4205

nice stuff guys- Tony, how's the 'dola sounding after you got it set up?

----------


## Gibsonman

Shayne can you adopt me. I could take care of all those great mandolins for you?

----------


## red7flag

Both the Dola and the F4 sound much better since the tune up. When I first played the F4 I thought YUCK, but then I remembered that it had not been played in more than 3 months. A couple of open chord sessions and wow. The underlying buzz is gone. Both the dola and the F4, minus the buzzing, always did sound great. Even better with out the buzzing. Now that the dola has a dola vs a mandolin bridge (now that was an inexcusable whoops)the intonation and tuning is much better. I really like the ebony turning knobs that David put on it. I will post a picture of the them in a different threat later today, when I get the chance. All is well. 
Tony

----------


## jim simpson

This picture of Hoss & Crusher:

----------


## jim simpson

..inspired my version (featuring my Sim Daley & Fullerton):

----------


## jim simpson

It's an amusing contrast of mandolins: The Daley currently sells for $4,000.00 - the Fullerton sells for $200.00 (clearance priced).
A friend and I have renamed the Fullerton, the Fullertone!

----------


## danb

2 snakehead Juniors.. Ajr 70539 and Ljr 80931

----------


## danb

2 snakeheads

----------


## danb

Shallers on the Ajr, I was planning to replace with originals but I see it has the shaller bushings which complicate matters

I had a slightly easier-than-normal time getting these into the house because "they match the furniture"!

There are Mandolin Banjo, 5-string banjo, plectrum and tenors all in the Junior range too.. but I don't think I'll go hunting for those 

For fun, 2 images from the Gibson Junior Instruments mailing

----------


## danb

well I reckon they are both Spruce tops and birch backs

----------


## halfamind

my toys... big wood, small wood...

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

The non-beaters. #
Mando-fam:
Vessel F5, Weber Alder#2 ('dola), Epihone Mando-bird-'dola (or Mandobirdola)
Guitars: (l to r)
SCGC 1942 Bluegrass D, Hank Mauel 000-12, Rainsong OM1000, Alvarez-Yairi DY80 "Canyon Creek" 12-string; front: Fender Eric Johnson signature model Stratocaster

----------


## JeffD

> 2 snakehead Juniors..


Now there is a picture!

----------


## JeffD

> Irish Traddie Laddie here! I guess that's kinda obvious, huh?  
> 
> The Current Hoard:


When musicians who have lived a good life die, they end up on your couch. Wow.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

My mandolin family...

From left to right: 

Michael Terris F-5 (New Jersey), 1920's Orpheum No 3 Special open back tenor banjo (New York), Draleon Royale sunburst (China), Manoel Andrade bandolim (São Paulo Brasil), Bira pandeiro (Rio Brasil), Sahmax 5-string electric mandolin (Chennai, India).

I just got the tenor banjo, and it is a lot of fun. I may look to swap the Royale for a resonator TB or maybe a tenor guitar in the future.

Larry

----------


## mandolooter

Nice herd there Larry!

----------


## Gibson A5

Larry, does your 5 string have 6 tuners?
Bill P.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> 2 snakehead Juniors.. Ajr 70539 and Ljr 80931


I thought for a second you had discovered the earliest snakehead A-jr there, but then I saw that the linked page on Mandolin Archive says 75093, not 70593...

Very nice, both of them. Much more prominent grain visible than on mine, and a significantly lighter brown -- I wonder how much of that is the effect of more powerful lighting and how much is variability between instruments.

Martin

----------


## danb

Correct, my mistake. Typos always manage to sneak in

They're pretty dark really, that was a flash shot. There are a couple outdoor photos in cloudy conditions that show better on the archive link

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Larry, does your 5 string have 6 tuners?
> Bill P.


Yeah, it does have six individual guitar-style tuners, but the nut and bridge have 5 slots. All of the U Shrinivas type electric mandolins seem to be like this (and the debate on them even being mandolins in the first place will rage on forever).

It plays great. I may upgrade the pickup someday. A nice souvenir from India.

Larry

----------


## Glassweb

Just my opinion, but if it ain't got 8, it ain't... a mandolin that is...

----------


## 1860

Our instruments... some are played less often than others.

----------


## 1860

From left to right:
Stratocaster, Weber Sweet Pea, Old Wave A Type Oval Hole, wife's Violin, daughter's Violin, Paddy Burgin Shanghai Zouk, Landola Guitar.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> From left to right:
> Stratocaster, Weber Sweet Pea, Old Wave A Type Oval Hole, wife's Violin, daughter's Violin, Paddy Burgin Shanghai Zouk, Landola Guitar.


Nice group...I especially like the Old Wave

----------


## PseudoCelt

My current herd, all but one made in the UK.

Patrick

----------


## bluesmandolinman

hey Patrick , nice picture.
your new F2 even matches your sofa ;-)
regards,René

----------


## Wolfbane Stevens

A visual history of Flation:

----------


## Wolfbane Stevens

Backs:

----------


## Wolfbane Stevens

Close up of backs:

----------


## Wolfbane Stevens

Headstocks:

----------


## Wolfbane Stevens

Last one - 1985 Carlson Signed A5, 1997 Bruce Weber Signed A5, 2005 Flatiron Oval F - 20 years of Flatirons!

----------


## Jonathan James

Cool!

Now you'll have to get one from China to *really* complete your Flatiron collection...

----------


## Ken Berner

Thanks for the Flatiron grouping. The A5 Artist is a great favorite of mine, owning a '93 (Carlson); also have a '92 F5 Artist. You have a fine family there!

----------


## Martin Jonas

As I currently have Fliss's Calace staying with me for a few days, I didn't want to miss the opportunity for an "Italian Big Three" group shot. So, here it is, three junior members of Italian royal houses, plus a senior aristocrat, and an upstart American visitor...

Left to right: 1898 Giuseppe Vinaccia, 1973 Calace, 1921/22 Gibson Ajr, 1915 Luigi Embergher, c. 1900 Umberto Ceccherini. Except for the Ceccherini, all are the most plain and modest models made by these makers, but what great tone all around, with no two even vaguely alike.

Martin

----------


## squirrelabama

more Vessels

----------


## squirrelabama

fun shot

----------


## testore

Geoff, I need more clients like you. Great shots Thanks. Here's a quicky of my latest that matches your A.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

That F5 is sharp, and I really like the black tuner knobs on that blonde with the unadorned headstock. Very nice.

----------


## JeffD

> Left to right: 1898 Giuseppe Vinaccia, 1973 Calace, 1921/22 Gibson Ajr, 1915 Luigi Embergher, c. 1900 Umberto Ceccherini. #Except for the Ceccherini, all are the most plain and modest models made by these makers, but what great tone all around, with no two even vaguely alike.
> 
> Martin


Now there is a line up.

----------


## JeffD

Its been awhile since the family posed for pictures.

Back row L-R

Martin Bowlback 1917? (soon to be repaired)
Weber 2006 Aspen II SN# 538103
fiddle - you know, a fiddle
Flatiron 1985? (pre-Gibson) 3MW Mandola SN# 8409226
Gibson 1923 A2 snakehead SN# 73934

Front row L-R

Washburn Bowlback 1987-1905 SN# 17753
Lyon & Healy Bowlback 1895 (I am reasonably sure.)

----------


## MandoSquirrel

"Washburn Bowlback 1987-1905": did you maybe intend "1887-1905"?

----------


## JeffD

> "Washburn Bowlback 1987-1905": did you maybe intend "1887-1905"?


Yes 1897 - 1905 near as I can tell.

----------


## jim simpson

(l to r) Fullerton, Trinity College, Daley 
The corner of my office with Star Trek-like light seemed to beg for a photo-op.

----------


## jim simpson

Here is the group minus lights:

----------


## Sergio Lara

'80 Gibson F-5L, '02 Gibson Bush F-5

----------


## Sergio Lara

'62 Fender, Godin A-8

----------


## Sergio Lara

Godin A-8, "80 Gibson F-5L, '02 Gibson Bush F-5, '62 Fender

----------


## Sergio Lara

mando madness

----------


## oldwave maker

Old and new oldwave F5 sighting yesterday at the Any Mountain Boys reunion jam in the gila national forest in southern new mexistan, installed a hiking boot on the endpin of the bass since the country was kinda rugged!

----------


## jasona

ROFL at that back painting! Very clever that!

----------


## JeffD

> Here is the group minus lights:


Oh I liked the shot with the lights. It looked as if the instruments were just beamed aboard.

----------


## Matt Bowe

Down in the easy chair..

----------


## bluesmandolinman

wow ,i have never seen a mando with so much playing wear that even the soundhole INLAY is worn away.

nice picture btw

----------


## squirrelabama

I was reunited with my good friends Hal and Brad Johnson this weekend, and we dubbed this shot "The 3 Nugges" From left to right, Hal's #148, my #155 and Brad's # 156. All sound very similar, yet with their own personalities, however Brad's sounds the most like Hal's '22 Lord Loar.

----------


## squirrelabama

the inlays are other-worldly. But only half as nice as the tone!!

----------


## Snakebeard Jackson

my favorite is that a model peghead. crazy cool design

----------


## ellisppi

heres mine, 55757, 73354, 81251, 21651

----------


## sgarrity

That is one heckuva quartet!! You need to add one of your own to the collection....

----------


## Joe Parker

Gibson Master Model,Gilchrist,and Duff. JPP

----------


## danb

> heres mine, 55757, 73354, 81251, 21651


Is the rule that the serial numbers all have to end in the 50s ?

----------


## danb

From Anonymous!

----------


## danb

and the backs..

----------


## Glassweb

The "Fab 4" left to right are - 1925 Fern, 1999 Gilchrist H5, 1924 Loar, 1923 F4 down in front. Thanks for the post Dan!

----------


## danb

Really cool how Steve dialled in his "warmth" between late 24 loar and 25 fern. That's a heck of a mandola you got there as memory serves

----------


## Glassweb

Thanks to Dan and Shayne for the kind words... yeah, "The Gibson Gang" decided to let the Gil Dola get into the act. After nearly 40 years of wrestling with MAS I think I can safely say I'm cured! What a long, strange trip its been... Big thanks to LW, RB and DJ.

----------


## uncle ken

Steve, what's the story on the Loar tuners? I remember you were looking for some replacement parts or something like that. Looks like you have every base covered there.

----------


## Glassweb

Hi Ken... I couldn't get the replacement set I was looking for, so I had some superb restoration work done on the tuners by "The Dude". And "the Dude abides" indeed! This Loar is the only one that I'm aware of that originally came with ivoroid tuner buttons on gold-plated hardware (it's worn off on the TP cover). It's Loar # 79719 if anyone is curious about the tuners.

----------


## sgarrity

That is a mighty impressive quartet. That would be a fun room to get to spend some time in. So what's the scale length on that 'dola? It almost looks like an octave. I bet it sounds amazing!

----------


## Wesley

Dan - I was going to try to do better about that whole "Thou shalt not covet" thing. I guess I can start again tomorrow.

----------


## Glassweb

Hi Shaun... the Gil dola is a 17" scale, flat fingerboard, tone bars and a 1 pc. back. Is 2 serial #'s away from Dawg's (same batch) and was made for Dexter Johnson. I've never played a better stringed instrument in my life... of all the Gilchrist instruments I've ever owned or played this is my favorite... it's a beauty and a beast!

----------


## Glassweb

OMG!!! You dog... if that isn't a kick-### collection I don't know what is! That's a damn impressive wood pile you got there... and XXXlnt photos as well. OK, so what are the specifics here? Do tell...

----------


## sgarrity

Now y'all just need to stop. And I mean right now!!   
Awesome collections and pics.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I'd say you have the tobacco burst covered. It looks like you have one for every day of the week.

----------


## JeffD

Wow. Hey wait, there's six in the top picture and seven heads in the bottom.

----------


## JeffD

> After nearly 40 years of wrestling with MAS I think I can safely say I'm cured!


You are cured because you have just given the virulent pathogen to us.

My eyes are buggin.

----------


## Glassweb

> You are cured because you have just given the virulent pathogen to us!


OK, here's my prescription to help you with this problem...

Play two bars, drink two beers and call me in the morning {:o)

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . yeah, but Shane doesn't have an A5 and I do!

(I can't compete with this crowd, that's for sure!)

f-d

----------


## sgarrity

I think Shayne may be fixin that problem here shortly.....

----------


## Glassweb

> Thanks a lot for the comps guys but I sure don't know what to do at times with this cantankerous bunch!


I find that I have a real problem when there are too many instruments around. It's hard to bond with them all... and it is also challenging for my left hand to adjust to each neck. I finally decided less is more, so I cut the "harem" down to four. I could probably let one more go at some point, but it would be tough as they all do what they do beautifully.

----------


## jhbaylor

That SP headstock in the group picture looks familiar! Great photos Shayne.

----------


## Glassweb

You know Shayne, for me it was a pretty methodical process of always moving up towards the better sounding and playing instruments. You probably know I let go of two superb July 9ths this year and for that, most people just scratched their heads. But I like both of my current F5s even better. The dola serves as my "guitar" and the F4 sounds unlike everything else. So that's about it. I'm sure some of your mandolins are exceptional sounding instruments, and I wouldn't recommend spending money for a Loar unless it's in excellent, all-original condtion and sounds substantially better than your other F5s. I was an art dealer for many years and curated collections for many people... always stressing quality over quantity. It's true tho'... MAS can be a real problem!

----------


## JeffD

All wisecracks aside - I am very very happy for you guys that have aMASsed such awesome collections. Its wonderful that such instruments are in the hands of folks who appreciate them in all their excellence, and that the instruments are not hiding in their cases in someone's attic (like tired old vampires that have gone underground in despair).

My only regret is that I don't live next door to each other, because we could be hanging out and I could get to play a little on some of those beauties. I'll mow your lawn...

----------


## Glassweb

OK Jeff, next time you're in FL give a holler... you don't even have to mow the lawn!

----------


## mandolooter

ok....Im hopping a plane right now!

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Shayne...you really gotta work on that collection man.

Give Dr. Hans a call, nah, there's no cure for you.

Honestly, thanks for sharing, I have been hopeing to see your collection for a long time. Good stuff.

----------


## danb

Lotta brown here

----------


## first string

What is the guitar in the foreground Dan, if you don't mind me asking? Gibson L3 or L4? Or a Martin C1?

----------


## Glassweb

Brown is beautiful!

----------


## danb

Ljr

----------


## first string

> Ljr


Cool. Thanks. I didn't even know they had made such a thing.

----------


## danb

Here's Ljr 80931

----------


## first string

You don't happen to have a sound clip, or video do you? I've always been curious about oval archtop guitars, but have never had the chance to hear one, much less play one. That is one beautiful and understated instrument.

----------


## Don Grieser

My conspicuous consumption--a grouping of Gilchrists: Model 1 #06607, Model 5 #99452, Mandola H-1 #0186.

----------


## Don Grieser

and backs...

----------


## JeffD

Beautious.

I am curious - how would you compare the sound of the two mandos. An A vs F comparison from the same maker.

----------


## Don Grieser

They all have that refined tonal quality that I obviously love in Gilchrist mandolins. There are more tonal differences in the oval hole vs f hole than A vs F, but they're all outstanding in every way.

----------


## danb

> You don't happen to have a sound clip, or video do you? I've always been curious about oval archtop guitars, but have never had the chance to hear one, much less play one. That is one beautiful and understated instrument.


No, but it's a more common sound than you'd think. They were used for a lot of blues, old timey etc. Nice tone, hard to describe I guess.

----------


## JeffD

> They all have that refined tonal quality that I obviously love in Gilchrist mandolins. There are more tonal differences in the oval hole vs f hole than A vs F, but they're all outstanding in every way.


You know I thought of that just after I posted. The difference between the oval hole and the F holes will obsucre any affect the scroll might have.

I have no doubt they both sound great!

----------


## Alex of the North

Finally a rainy day, wife's at work and the baby's asleep... I'd been resisting the call of this thread for a long time. It's kind of silly to line one's musical instruments up, photograph them, and then display them to the world. But, there's still enough teenage boy in me to not be able to resist. From left to right: a Rhapsody Baritone Ukulele, a custom steel-stringed tenor ukulele, a Mid-Mo M-2, an Eastman 604, a Yamaha FG-430, a Frye Soprano Uke, and a finally a turn of the century, German violin with a Gagliano label.

----------


## arriba

here is what is in the stable now : Duff #104, Dudenbostel #26 and Gilchrist #517[/IMG]

----------


## arriba

here are the backs. BTW this is my first post here. Hi to everyone.

----------


## frankenstein

hi arriba, love the mando's.. makes me proud to be an aussie.. the other ones nice too !!

----------


## Jim Garber

¡Ay, arriba! Which one is your beach mandolin? Very nice trio.

----------


## Bertram Henze

They look so similar - let me guess: you could not decide which one to buy and bought all three?
 
Bertram

----------


## sgarrity

I wanna visit Mr Grieser's house. That is quite a trio. Definitely have all bases covered there! And arriba......you sure have good taste in F5's!

----------


## bradeinhorn

> arriba,
> 
> .......speechless


me too,

except, it think i might swap the waverlies on the dude and duff so the curtains match the drapes so to speak.

B

----------


## Joe Parker

Beautiful mandolins! Please tell us that there is something underneath those nice instruments other than concrete! What # is your Gilchrist? I have Duff #115 with Fern and Waverly's,Gilchrist #612 D log from his latest batch,and technically I have a Dudenbostel as well.It's a custom made string winder I got from Lynne a couple years ago.That counts,right? Thanks for the great pics.

JPP

----------


## danb

A couple of scroll layouts

----------


## danb

b-sides

----------


## danb

recycled from wiens thread

----------


## danb

2 faces

----------


## surfandstrum

Arriba...I'm just in 'awe' at your collection...Do they all get the same amount of attention? Is one slightly more the favorite?

----------


## Glassweb

Yo Dan... Happy New Year! What are shooting with these days?

----------


## danb

Same camera Steve, Canon 20d.

----------


## arriba

> They look so similar - let me guess: you could not decide which one to buy and bought all three?
>  
> Bertram


had to cure my MAS quickly, so I bought them all with in a year.

----------


## arriba

> Beautiful mandolins! Please tell us that there is something underneath those nice instruments other than concrete! What # is your Gilchrist? I have Duff #115 with Fern and Waverly's,Gilchrist #612 D log from his latest batch,and technically I have a Dudenbostel as well.It's a custom made string winder I got from Lynne a couple years ago.That counts,right? Thanks for the great pics.
> 
> JPP


It is something underneath the Mandos!  The Gilchrist is # 517

----------


## arriba

> Arriba...I'm just in 'awe' at your collection...Do they all get the same amount of attention? #Is one slightly more the favorite?


Yes, it's the Dudenbostel!

----------


## bluesmandolinman

the non Gibson section

Princess,Weymann,Samick,Bruno,Stella,Stradolin

----------


## Mark Walker

1895 Sears & Roebuck fiddle; Alvarez 5054 12-string; Silver Angel #231; Hohner HG320 Limited Edition Flattop Dreadnaught; Lotus A5

Sorry about the poor image quality; new camera I got for Christmas is tiny and hard to hold very still!

----------


## Neil Gladd

It's been a long time since all of my mandolins have been at home (some have been away on loan), so it was time for a group shot. From left:

Giuseppe Tumiati, 2000 - Copy of an 18th century Vinaccia.

O. Pagani, (no date) - My first mandolin. It has the best tone of all my instruments and amazing sustain. It is not as loud as the Seiffert, so I only play unaccompanied pieces on it.

Reinhold Seiffert, 1983 - My primary concert instrument, for all ensemble music.

Lyon & Healy, (no date) - From the MGM Prop department, this mandolin was used onscreen in the Judy Garland film, Meet Me in St. Louis.

Weymann Keystone State, (no date) - One of the best mandolin banjos I have ever heard! I use it when singing 1920s pop songs.

(Unknown German maker, 1920s) - My work mandolin, usually kept in my desk in case I want to practice on my lunch hour.

New Ance (no date) - My picnic mandolin, bought at a flea market for $30, and it works!

In front:
Neil Gladd, 1986: One of the 6 electric mandolins I built in the 80s. The other 5 were sold, and I had to partially canibalize this one to finish my last commission. I hope to get it playable again this year!!!

----------


## Neil Gladd

Back view of the same instruments:

----------


## JEStanek

That electric looks the same coming as going! Nice collection, Neil! Nary a F hole to be seen!

Jamie

----------


## Neil Gladd

> That electric looks the same coming as going! Nice collection, Neil! Nary a F hole to be seen!


Oops, forgot to flip the electric. If I were to acquire a archtop, it would be a Lyon & Healy or an F-4. I have no violin envy!

----------


## Jim Garber

Nice grouping, Neil. Of course we have similar taste. Even down to the Weymann mandolin-banjo. I have one which is one of the few of that instrument type I can take the sound of. My bridge has warped tho. Did you replace your bridge?

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Even down to the Weymann mandolin-banjo. &lt;snip&gt; My bridge has warped tho. Did you replace your bridge?


Yes, the original bridge broke. Rather than get another banjo-type bridge, I put on a mandolin bridge that I had lying around from the remains of a cheapo Vietnamese mandolin, and it worked just fine.

----------


## Eugene

Groovy, Neil. I can't imagine taking such a picture, because I can't imagine all my mandolins ever making their way home at once.

I do own one archtop mandolin, but my only f-holed instrument is an archtop guitar.

----------


## Jim Garber

I posted these pics on the picture of bowlback thread but figure I would link these here as well. A trio of Calaces: rosewood-bowled circa 1920; mandola (1975? from the label-- faint writing); maple-bowled from 1921.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Beautiful instruments, Jim, but certainly you don't need *two* Calace mandolins. I could find room for one more mandolin on my futon...

----------


## markishandsome

I'm sure you get this all the time, but what are those little white things by the bridge? I also dig the scooped fingerboard extension

----------


## Jim Garber

I never could find out what those holes are for. Some sort of extra soundholes, maybe -- like on top sound ports.

----------


## danb



----------


## Michael Wolf

Mandos & Zouks

----------


## Jim Garber

> Mandos & Zouks


Who are the makers? I assume that the middle one is an old Gibson A4?

----------


## Michael Wolf

yes, the red one is a A4 from 1916. The blonde one is a Pendennis. It's made by Andreas Köpke, a luthier here in Germany who is building very nice instruments (Skandola by Pendennis). The two in the backround are made by Kai Tönjes in England. One is a Bouzouki (GDAD) and the twopoint is a Cittern with 10 strings (GDAEA).

Here's one with flash. It's not a very nice photo, one day I will make better ones.
Here you see in addition my Chanticleer Resotenor and the Flatirons.

----------


## JEStanek

Michael,
That Pendinis looks really sharp. Folks into Jazz instruments should check out his website. The archtop jazz mando and jazz uke are really cool looking. Very nice collection.

Danke!
Jamie

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks Jamie, I'm glad that you like it.
Yes, the Pendennis has wonderful sound- and build quality, very nice details too. And Andreas is a very nice person to talk with and a good player too. The sound is quite different from the old Gibson.

----------


## JeffD

> Mandos & Zouks


Sharp grouping. Very nice collection of instruments. 

I would love to hear that cittern. I bet it sounds great.

----------


## delsbrother

Love the Bearclaw on those Tönjes! Grrrrrrrrrrr! &lt;making bear noise&gt;

----------


## mandolooter

not quite a group but I couldn't find the "post a pic of your old Gibson" thread. Here's the label in my 1906 A.

----------


## JEStanek

Mandolooter, That Vintage Gibson Shot of the Day (non Loar stuff) certainly got buried. That's a great looking label. Please post more!

Jamie

----------


## mandolooter

ah ha your search skills are amazing and awe inspiring...ok...but they're better n mine!  Its my "beater" covered in 102 years of grime that I can't for the life of me find a reason to remove. All that sticky icky icky mojo and I need all the help I can get! here's a few more to show the real "dirt". My guess is it hung near a fireplace and the picker didnt bother to wash him/her hands. Its just part of the history that I don't think needs removed for aesthetically purposes, yea its old, yea its been played to hell, etc.. (I refretted it cuz the frets were basically even with the fret board down to the 10th/11th fret) here's a few more pic's of the "Un-bathed beauty".

----------


## mandolooter

Bootsy sez "way mo funk wit d gunk!"

----------


## mandolooter

Bag it up no diggity...

----------


## mandolooter

Time to head outta a here, last one, the headstock. BTW I love this mandolin. The first oval hole Gibson that cau7ght my ear was at the Weiser Fiddle Fest back in Stickerville about 5-6 years ago. I woke up, hadda go to the bathroom and BOOM...here's this killer mandolin sound ringin in my ears. After I exited the stinky green thing (which had been overturned by high winds the evening before, a usual occurrence here) I followed the sound to a fella sittin by his tent pickin some fiddle tune on this killer sounding Gibson oval hole. One of the red bursted topped ones and I was in full blown MAS. It took me 3-4 years and 3 or 4 old ovalholer's before I found the one/sound I liked. As usual, it ain't pretty but it sure can sing! (somebody should write a song about that someday...hummm) YMMV IMHO etc.

----------


## Jim Garber

Mandolooter:
 I love that bridge on that thing. Nice shape reminiscent of some flattops. Neck angle is quite low for a Gibson, but I guess, not for that era.

----------


## mandolooter

yea these bridges all appeared before the domed top came down some and the neck angle increased...here's a back view

----------


## mandolooter

as the pic above shows it could use a refitting to the top...someday I'll get to that! One more angle

----------


## Jason Kessler

Funny: such a clean label in such a, uh, experienced mando.

----------


## mandolooter

When I did the re-fret I did clean the label as best I could without damaging it. The serial number is legible. (4043) I think most of that dirt is from being handled a lot. I polished it up and its so thick ya can buff it up to a nice sheen...kinda funny actually how shiny the dirt gets. The worn spot near the bridge is from the heel of my hand and wasn't there before, just more gunk.

----------


## squirrelabama

the dynamic duo

----------


## cooper4205

nice Geoff, how's the Hester sound? As good as it looks maybe!?!

----------


## Bill Halsey

A couple of 14-fretters I just finished for my kids...

----------


## pjlama

Bill, I'm available for adoption.

----------


## Hans

Just a few of the boys and girls hanging around our March festival. Left to right, #Penny's Eclipse #4 introduced to my #5, F5C Loar shiny. Back row, A5C Loar distressed, 3 point mandola, and Stealth.

----------


## mandolooter

Whats in Penny's F hole, a mic?

----------


## pjlama

Looks like a dampit.

----------


## danb

> A couple of 14-fretters I just finished for my kids...


Very nice Bill!

----------


## mandopete

> Whats in Penny's F hole, a mic?


Moderator!

----------


## Hans

Yea, it's a Dampit. You guys can get out of the gutter now... #

----------


## Timbofood

Bill, You're such a good daddy! I am looking forward to hearing those come warmer weather! Yous sure do get the whole "finish the line" concept. Nothing to "assault" the eye, just excellence in line flow.
My birthday is in August. (Unkl Bill)

----------


## JEStanek

Lets keep the double entendres to one thread per day, guys. 

Jamie

----------


## oldwave maker

A daily double entree inspired by billbows manduality, guess you could call 'em fresh fifteeners

----------


## JEStanek

Beauty's for sure, Mr. Bussman. Your current avatar picture hurts my hands to look at! Quality stuff. That's what my fingers feel like when I try certain inversions.



Jamie

----------


## Danny Clark

Not often all three of these show up at the same time
Benson,Lawson ,Steffey

----------


## danb

Here's a pair with close serials, 1909 most likely

H2 & f4

----------


## Glassweb

Ebony and Ivory... livin' in perfect har-mo-nee! Damn near brings a tear to my eye... too nice these two!

----------


## David Catalfamo

Happy Couple

----------


## danb

Here are the backs

----------


## Brad Weiss

My trio

----------


## Brad Weiss

... and inside ...

----------


## JEStanek

Very Nice, Brad.

Jamie

----------


## Brad Weiss

> Very Nice, Brad.
> 
> Jamie


Thanks- now all I need are two more pair of arms, and I'm all set! 
  #

----------


## JeffD

> Happy Couple


Tell us more about the one on the right - it sure looks cool.

----------


## Gutbucket

Here's some buds hanging out. From left to right, Bulldog F-4 hybrid, John Ramsey F-5, Bruce Clark F-5, Weber Custom Cedar top Yellowstone F-5, Dave Berryman F-5, Audey Ratliff R-5, Stanley Lorton faux Gibson, Rigel S-100. I don't like it when they're sitting around loafing.

----------


## MML

talk about groupings......

----------


## cooper4205

that's a one heck of a group there, MML!

----------


## Brandon Flynn

> Here's some buds hanging out. From left to right, Bulldog F-4 hybrid, John Ramsey F-5, Bruce Clark F-5, Weber Custom Cedar top Yellowstone F-5, Dave Berryman F-5, Audey Ratliff R-5, Stanley Lorton faux Gibson, Rigel S-100. I don't like it when they're sitting around loafing.


Are those all yours? If so, do you want to donate one to me? It kills me to have MAS this bad and see people with multiple quality mandolins. All I have is my Micheal Kelly.

----------


## Gutbucket

Did you ever try clicking your heels together and wishing you were back in Kansas? Maybe your wish will come true. Nah, I doubt it. I've been out played by every mandolin out there, Quality has little to do with it in the whole scheme of things.

----------


## Magnus Geijer

All what I've built.



/Magnus

----------


## Magnus Geijer

And the mandatory backs shot.



/Magnus

----------


## man dough nollij

Isn't that _mandotory_? 

By the way, beautiful work!

----------


## frankenstein

> Here's some buds hanging out. From left to right, Bulldog F-4 hybrid, John Ramsey F-5, Bruce Clark F-5, Weber Custom Cedar top Yellowstone F-5, Dave Berryman F-5, Audey Ratliff R-5, Stanley Lorton faux Gibson, Rigel S-100. I don't like it when they're sitting around loafing.


you need a bigger couch !!

----------


## Gutbucket

I'm in a twelve step program. Twelve steps out to the Jeep to get another one.

----------


## man dough nollij

> I'm in a twelve step program. Twelve steps out to the Jeep to get another one.


1.	Step one: We admitted to ourselves that we were powerless over MAS, and that our lives had become unmanageable
2.	Step Two: Came to believe that just one more mando will really make us happy
3.	Step Three: Made a decision to just hit the Buy It Now
4.	Step Four: Made a searching and fearless scan of our collection, and found it lacking.
5.	Step Five: Admitted to other Café members that we probably really do have a problem, but dont tell you-know-who. 
6.	Step Six: Were entirely ready to (in theory) sell off some oldies to justify the new one.
7.	Step Seven: No, they really all fulfill a purposeI can build a bigger instrument room.
8.	Step Eight: Made a list of all the lame excuses we could us in our speech to the significant other rationalizing how we slipped (again).
9.	Step Nine: Delivered our this is the last oneI swear! speech.
10.	Step Ten: Checked the classifieds every day, at least once. Not to mention Ebay.
11.	Step Eleven: Sought to commune with the mando Gods, seeking for the eternal tone.
12.	Step Twelve: Were at the Jeep! No turning around now!

----------


## Gutbucket

I should put that on my medalion and wear it around my neck. I suppose it could be worse. I could be collecting Grand pianos.

----------


## frankmsu

Collings, BRW, and Eastman.

----------


## Squire

Pavel Sucek

----------


## Squire

Pavel Sucek
Front's on previous page

----------


## Squire

Pavel Sucek

----------


## markishandsome

LOVE the 'cello

----------


## Squire

4 Dude heads

----------


## Squire

4 those who want to know
#19 #20 #32 #36

----------


## Squire

and their backs

----------


## Squire

another view

----------


## Squire

and their backs

----------


## Squire

3 Dudes

----------


## frankenstein

2 Sumi's & a Blohm..

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Nice looking  family, franken.

----------


## frankenstein

> Nice looking  family, franken.


hey thanks, breeding is everything. there's room on the couch for one more though, hmmm  maybe a 3 point oval.  :Smile:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

My grouping has changed a bit. I sold some, bought some, etc. I'm out of the tenor banjo business for good now.

Left to right...

Gibson TG-50 tenor guitar, teens Gibson A, Manoel Andrade bandolim, Michael Terris F-5, National RM-1, Michael Dunn Patonette gypsy jazz guitar (love it!), and in front an Indian 
Sahmax 5-string e-mando.



Larry

----------


## sgarrity

I thought I'd post my current stable.  It's a '96 Hummingbird which was the first guitar I ever bought and will never sell, really!  LOL  There's an '06 Kimble A-0 varnish, red spruce, hard maple.  An '06 Heiden A5 with Englemann, red maple, and varnish finish.  And last is an '08 Bourgeois Signature OM in red spruce and madigascar rosewood.  Can't say I'll never sell one or buy another but this is the collection I plan on playing the heck out of for a while!!

----------


## Michael Wolf

From a mandomeeting a few weeks ago.
From left: Pendennis A2, Pendennis A5, Snakehead A2, Lyon & Healy Style B, Collings F5, Snakehead A.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Hey Michael
Are the 2 snakeheads from Tilman E. ?
Is he on the cafe too ?
René

----------


## frankmsu

Here is my herd, grouped from separate photos and used as my computer background.  I have gone through about a dozen this year to arrive at what I hope is the end of my MAS.

----------


## Truckadero

A small group. 2 Fullerton Gloucesters, Kentucky 630, Tacoma M3, Pomeroy F5

----------


## Michael Wolf

> Hey Michael
> Are the 2 snakeheads from Tilman E. ?
> Is he on the cafe too ?
> René


Hi René,

yes indeed, these are Tilmans Snakeheads. He´s not a member of the café.
I´m just comming back from a visit at his home. Played the two Snakes today. The black one is really good, as is the black A5.

----------


## JGWoods

The gang,
edit
rats, trying again below
<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IwxznHmPpVbbuWgr_oByEQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCJzOgqzWzeG2h  QE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/_7SHUFYmBnBY/Sc7gy2pUbII/AAAAAAAAE9Y/xHfr1xH8Mq0/s288/DSCN3494.JPG" /></a>

----------


## Michael Wolf

This is really a nice collection JG, very interesting combination. Is that Epiphone a old one? How is it?
Do you have a main mando?

----------


## JeffD

The whole family was home for spring break.

All but one of them is in perfect shape, and I would be hard pressed to decide a favorite.

----------


## JeffD

> have gone through about a dozen this year to arrive at what I hope is the end of my MAS.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

----------


## squirrelabama

Andersen F-5 and Andersen H-5 (per the lable, but it's more like an H-4/5)

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Here is the collection at the Hampton Roads Mando-Tasting Session hosted by Jim-n-Virginia today. 



Needless to say, much fun was had by all!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## hank

"Here is the collection at the Hampton Roads Mando-Tasting Session hosted by Jim-n-Virginia today."

*HOLY COW*  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:

----------


## Jonas

Here are my current weapons of choice...



2009 Campanella A5 mandolin
2008 Enoch Tradesman openback banjo
1991 Martin D-16H
1945 Levin Model 35 archtop guitar

----------


## Oggy

Hm... what do you mean by "current"... anything new coming up? 

Nice group! That Martin guitar is a real gem, especially for the money. And I've praised the Campanella before. The Levin has a David Rawlings vibe to the sound that is really cool. Well, I don't play banjo, but that Enoch surely sounds great. So... some really great instruments Jonas!

----------


## Jonas

Nope, nothing new coming in that I know of. Just had them all out and thought I'd snap a picture.

I concur, they are a nice bunch!  :Smile:

----------


## Don Grieser

uh, the order (closest to furthest from the camera) should be: mandolin, guitar, guitar, b##jo.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jonas

I guess so! This was the nicest picture I got though...

----------


## pjlama

> Here are my current weapons of choice...
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 Campanella A5 mandolin
> 2008 Enoch Tradesman openback banjo
> 1991 Martin D-16H
> 1945 Levin Model 35 archtop guitar


I'm pretty sure the banjo is the only weapon there the others are just instruments  :Laughing:

----------


## Wesley

My wife would look at that picture and say that if you didn't spend so much money on instruments you could afford sheets and a comforter for that bed.

What does she know.

----------


## nobullmando74

> Mandogasm 2003...(I might be able to recall all of these). #You may note the "ghostly" image of Bill Monroe in the senter of the picture - really wierd!


 had to bring this out of the past pete. thats just ridiculous!

----------


## JGWoods

That's a very nice collection- where's the fiddle :Smile: 
I had 2 Enochs- very nice
I'd love to play a Campanella someday. They are special looking.
I should take a picture like that...

----------


## JGWoods

> Here is the collection at the Hampton Roads Mando-Tasting Session hosted by Jim-n-Virginia today. 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, much fun was had by all!


Is that a Shutt - the rather orange looking f hole mando on the front left?

----------


## hank

Holy Cow again!  You guy's have the best spread in the country!  Do any of you end up trading axes after these get together's?  Thanks for sharing the great photo's. :Grin:

----------


## sgarrity

> Is that a Shutt - the rather orange looking f hole mando on the front left?


Nope, that's a Bryce copy of the Stelling two point design.  He was, possibly still is, making the Stelling F5s.

----------


## Phil Goodson

~'64Harmony, '21A2, '07Altman, '06dola, '07Henderson, '08Elliott

----------


## Steevarino

Here's a shot of a few recent builds that have come out of the RedLine Shop:  A fresh batch of RedLine Traveler mandolins, a couple of our RL-45 acoustic guitar, and two RL-45 bodies, just finish buffed today.

----------


## Steevarino

Same instruments as above, but showing their "backsides"...

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Steve- you need a longer couch.  I'll bet you could fill a semitrailor..... :Smile:

----------


## Steevarino

Hey Dale,

I'm afraid you are right!  Notice there aren't even any reso. guitars in this grouping, which is the type of instrument I started out building. Could have filled another couch with those, along with another mandolin or two, and maybe a couple of camera shy parlor guitars.

----------


## trevor

Just spotted this thread. Hope I haven't posted this before. Weber Bitterroot family;

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Well, the music cave is coming along. All the recording stuff is still in the boxes in the background. I'll get to that part soon. At least I got the high priority stuff done! It's nice to be able to just grab n' play.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> Just spotted this thread. Hope I haven't posted this before. Weber Bitterroot family;


What a great picture Trevor. It works well as a desktop background, as well!  :Grin:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Interesting collection of 10-strings, and completely different approaches: arch-top bandolim, flat top nylon string, and fanned-fret mandola.

----------


## fatt-dad

Here are my current "keepers."  Yeah, I let a few go, but I kept a few too!



f-d

----------


## Dfyngravity

I bet that 08' 000-28NB sounds like a dream.

----------


## fatt-dad

I can meet you at Jahnke Road and you can play it tonight (or next month).  I just usually bring my pancake though. . .  I mostly play my guitars at home.  It's my Gibson L-1 that seems to be getting most of my play time right now, however. . .

f-d

----------


## Dfyngravity

fatt-dad, I definitely need to make it out there sooner or later. Tuesdays are always a bit of an issue for me though.

I can definitely see how that Gibson L-1 gets most of your attention.

----------


## hank

Very nice Ted,  the same but different.  Are you finding playing the fanned Rigel a natural thoughtless process or are you having to do some conscious technical adjustments  more than you do for the fifth set on the other two 10 string mandolins? Hmmm  I guess another way of asking this is which mandolin is the easiest to play?

----------


## fatt-dad

> fatt-dad, I definitely need to make it out there sooner or later. Tuesdays are always a bit of an issue for me though.
> 
> I can definitely see how that Gibson L-1 gets most of your attention.


The Jahnke Road Baptist Church monthly jam is moving to the second Tuesday of the month.  This is after several decades on the first Tuesday.  I expect chaos for a few months - ha.

If you play old-time there are other local jams.

f-d

----------


## Bluegrassnate

Those are some great photos. I have some good ones. Now if I could just post pics.....

----------


## frankenstein

:Wink:  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Ben Milne

Jodie, Buddah and Josh of the Flangipanis play their respective 'birds in Melbourne

----------


## jim simpson

More "birds"!

----------


## Glassweb

the kids are alright... from left to right 1924 Dec 1st Loar - 2010 Kimble 2 point mandola - 2004 Gilchrist "F4.5"

----------


## carleshicks

> the kids are alright... from left to right 1924 Dec 1st Loar - 2010 Kimble 2 point mandola - 2004 Gilchrist "F4.5"


Wow what a collection

----------


## mtucker

> the kids are alright... from left to right 1924 Dec 1st Loar - 2010 Kimble 2 point mandola - 2004 Gilchrist "F4.5"



the 'kids' look mischievous but w/stunning good looks!  mine are trying to figure out how to get signal to this half-stack!  :Cool:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

From left to right:
Gibson F-9
1936 Gibson A-Century
Kentucky KM-855

----------


## Glassweb

> the 'kids' look mischievous but w/stunning good looks!  mine are trying to figure out how to get signal to this half-stack!



Nice looking Gils right there... What a clean, elegant  pair... Congrats!

----------


## mtucker

Thank you. The finish work on your 'dola is lights out! Will has really got it down. 

This grouping of the nashville mandolin ensemble floats my boat.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I posted this elsewhere, but i think it fits also very well here.

----------


## johnhgayjr

Here's a pic from a mandolin tasting near Memphis, TN last November.

Mandolins:  1976 Gibson Master Model “The Loar” LM-600-VS; Custom Weber Yellowstone,“The Loar” LM-700-XS, Breedlove Tenor Guitar; Daley Classic No. 56, Daley Standard No. 21, Pos’m Self-Built, Eastman 615; Daley Standard No. 9; 2001 Summit F100; Ratliff A Economando, Gibson F9; 1925 Gibson A, 1995 Tucker,  Flatiron F5 Artist; 2001 Flatiron; Gibson No. 23 (Steffey) and Sam Bush Master Model

More pics and info in this thread:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...b-in-mid-south

----------


## Charles E.

The SSB just had our annual music retreat in Bath NC, actually a couple of miles east, down on the river. The weather was cold but the oysters and shrimp were fat and tasty. Here is a sunset and the instrument pile.

----------


## Ben Milne

Electrics, Current crop.

----------


## trevor

Ben,

What is the one in your avatar? More pics please.

----------


## Ben Milne

Trevor, I have just updated this thread with a few pics.

----------


## jim simpson

I thought I'd get the family together for a group shot, left to right: Gibson, Collings, Daley, Glenn.

----------


## Ed Goist

_Mississippi Red_ and _Cinnamon Girl_.

----------


## sgarrity

Heiden A5 flanked by two Kimbles and some good Scotch whisky.   A liberal dose of each makes for a fun Saturday.    :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Heiden A5 flanked by two Kimbles and some good Scotch whisky.   A liberal dose of each makes for a fun Saturday.


That is definitely my idea of a good Saturday as well! (though my whiskey of choice would, of course, be Irish..)

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Heiden A5 flanked by two Kimbles and some good Scotch whisky.   A liberal dose of each makes for a fun Saturday.


priorities!  that's the ticket!

----------


## Ed Goist

Awesome Shaun...Top shelf mandolins and liquor...a wonderful combination!

----------


## mtucker

> Heiden A5 flanked by two Kimbles and some good Scotch whisky.   A liberal dose of each makes for a fun Saturday.


_now...turn those underage minors over to me..._

----------


## Mike Snyder

Two Nuggets in Harrison Arkansas last Saturday. These two played old-time, Celtic, and some hot jazz.

No, her last name is NOT Redgrave.

----------


## JeffD

I haven't posted a grouping in a while. So here is the new family portrait.

All take warning. This is what MAS can do to you.

----------


## Ed Goist

*Great pic Jeff!*
Really nice "family" you got there.
That has to be the largest group pic ever posted to the Cafe without a single f-hole instrument! 
Cool.  :Smile:

----------


## dcoventry

Those RM-1's are haunting me. Everywhere I go, there they are!!

----------


## JeffD

> *Great pic Jeff!*
> That has to be the largest group pic ever posted to the Cafe without a single f-hole instrument!


The only f hole instrument I own is a fiddle.

----------


## JeffD

> Those RM-1's are haunting me. Everywhere I go, there they are!!


They are definately haunt worthy.

----------


## dcoventry

Jeff,

Did you just get yours recently? Do you know if the all Maple version is out yet?

----------


## JeffD

I just picked mine up this Saturday. 

I must have played it five hours on Saturday and nine on Sunday. What a fun mandolin.

Basking in the glow of the aquisition I have absolutely no MAS. I feel as if I own every mandolin I will ever want. 

I wonder if the feeling will last the week.


I don't know about the all Maple version.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Went to a jam in New Mexico last week and had 4 of my mandolins end up there. Only one of these guys is the owner of the mandolin he's holding. Some of you might recognize Don Greiser. Great guy with a couple of great mandolins.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Lovely collection of Hilburns on display there Jim, nice photo!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Don Grieser

Great to visit and pick with you, Jim. That was a lot of fun. 

Folks, those mandolins sound every bit as good as they look. I really liked that one with the bound ff holes, but they were all really fine.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I just picked mine up this Saturday. 
> 
> I must have played it five hours on Saturday and nine on Sunday. What a fun mandolin.
> 
> Basking in the glow of the aquisition I have absolutely no MAS. I feel as if I own every mandolin I will ever want. 
> 
> I wonder if the feeling will last the week.
> 
> 
> I don't know about the all Maple version.


Alas...I had to sell my RM-1 to finance my last bout of MAS. Luckily it's in the hands of a close friend who is playing in Irish sessions.

Nice pic Jeff!

Larry

----------


## luckylarue

Thanks for the pic, Jim.  I was hoping you'd post it here.  I had an absolute blast picking w/ you all at Road Runner Rd.
Feeling it might be finally time to get a Hilburn of my own...

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Hey, Don, That one with the bound f-holes is my personal mandolin and it's been beat on extensively for the last 10 years.
 Maybe Don's always having fun but his smile was ear to ear this weekend!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Hey, Scott just missed your post. George throws a hell of a party, doesn't he?

----------


## luckylarue

Jim,
No doubt!  I'm still catching up on some much needed sleep.

----------


## Don Grieser

Scott, thanks again for getting me up there. Jim, I was smiling that big because that was a weekend in paradise.

----------


## joec

Here are some Campanella mandos that we grouped together at a recent shoot:  
Piccolo, Dué Mandolin and Octave Dué.  

Also, yours truly at the varnish bench with a whole bunch of instruments:  Violin, Dué mando, Piccolo, 2 Dué Octaves, an F5...and looking around, a broken 3/4 sized violin, my Calabrese grandfather's bowl back on top of the light box (also a Washburn--with the wide staves), and a violin scroll in progress. 

Cheers!
Joe

----------


## Ed Goist

Wow, Joe! Just beautiful.
I do love that violin style armrest!

----------


## Don Grieser

The Dué family....is there a dola and cello in the works to finish out the family? And maybe an oval Dué mandolin? That would just about do it for me. (pun intended)

Incredibly beautiful work, Joe. And love the old world craftsman look of the b/w photo of you.

----------


## nobullmando74

Joe, Awesome photos. Is that my F already?! Wishful thinking..Can't wait to see progress photos in the coming months.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Jill McAuley

What a family photo! gorgeous instruments there Joe!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Charles E.

Joe, I love that little four string! As a violin-mandolin builder myself your work has inspired me, I am going to give up cutting binding shelves and go with the over hang!

----------


## Ben Milne

What a stunning set Joe. Simply awesome stuff.

----------


## JeffD

> That has to be the largest group pic ever posted to the Cafe without a single f-hole instrument!


And, it was pointed out to me, without a sunburst either.


I don't consciously dislike a sunburst, some I like, some I don't, but I have not fallen in love with one the way I have with a sheraton brown, a blonde, etc.

----------


## usqebach

I'm hoping that Dan Beimborn checks on this thread:

Dan, I "missed" when I hit on the link and got sent to the first thread and saw your Stephen Owsley Smith mandolin. Two quick questions:
1) That wasn't the SOS instrument you used on your CD's was it?  I think I remember the pics being of another, and 

2) Do you have any updates on whether he is currently making instruments?  I know he made quite a splash with some of his fine octaves and such a few years back, then I think kinda disappeared.

Thanks!

Jim

----------


## bluesmandolinman

these are charming my eyes

----------


## JeffD

Beautious

----------


## oldwave maker

Just spent 6 days floating the goosenecks of the San Juan river with these guys, purple chair holds old wave #13 and #400  mandos and #7, a bajo quatro now old enough to drink hard likker!

----------


## billhay4

You guys sure travel light.
Bill

----------


## Jill McAuley

My current arsenal, newest addition is the '92 Martin M-64 centre stage..


Cheers,
Jill

----------


## GKWilson

Tasty. Very tasty. My mouth is watering.
Gary

----------


## Kip Carter

Yall are just showing off!!! Keep it up!  :Smile: 
Kip...

----------


## Ed Goist

Very nice, Jill. Very nice!

----------


## JEStanek

Jill, that sock monkey in the banjo is fantastic.

Jamie

----------


## Jill McAuley

Yeah, I'm fond of him meself - needed a way to muffle the sound a little so the neighbors don't complain!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JeffD

> Basking in the glow of the aquisition I have absolutely no MAS. I feel as if I own every mandolin I will ever want.


Did I actually say that??  What an idiot. D'oh!

----------


## sgarrity

My trio of Kimbles.  A-0 #101, A5 # 158, Mandola #169.  All made with sugar maple and adirondack spruce.  A-styles rule!!   :Grin:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

Tasty.

----------


## GKWilson

What a beautiful trio Shaun.
And of course they sound great too.
Gary

----------


## Ed Goist

> My trio of Kimbles.  A-0 #101, A5 # 158, Mandola #169.  All made with sugar maple and adirondack spruce.  A-styles rule!!    ...snip...


Shaun; that is flat-out awesome!!
That's the mandolin family equivalent of the 1927 Yankees' famed _Murderers' Row_!
No soft spots there!

----------


## Ed Goist

My newly updated _cast of characters_...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Wow!  Ed, you will need to grow more arms and fingers!  Awesome!

Steve

----------


## jim simpson

> My newly updated _cast of characters_...


I'm really liking "The Raven" and that Tenor looks nice too.

----------


## Don Grieser

Nice current cast of characters, Ed!

Shaun, is there a Kimble K style mandocello in the works? That'll finish up the family quite nicely.

----------


## sgarrity

Don.......don't give me any ideas!!   :Grin: 

Nice collection Ed.

----------


## Goodin

Here's a couple of old Gibsons sun bathing.  See if you can guess the year and model!

----------


## MandoSquirrel

"A couple" implies around two. I'd call five a bunch.

Looking good. Must be nice!

----------


## brunello97

> Here's a couple of old Gibsons sun bathing.  See if you can guess the year and model!


Nice photo. Everything looks good in the spring sunshine.  Is that a snakehead mandola?  Or is the photo perspective/foreshortening confusing me?

Mick

----------


## Charles E.

Mick, I was looking at that too, looks like he has a teens H-1 and an early 20's snake head H-jr? A stab at the rest...a mid teens black top A-2 (with back binding?), early 1920's F-2 (truss rod?) and a early 1920's f-4.   :Smile:

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

> Here's a couple of old Gibsons sun bathing.  See if you can guess the year and model!


1918-20 A2
1918-20 F2
1915-18 mandola
1923-24 F4
1923-24 Ajr

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

oops did not see truss rod on F2-makes it 23-24ish I know could be a 22 thru 29 ish

----------


## Goodin

> "A couple" implies around two. I'd call five a bunch.
> 
> Looking good. Must be nice!


Thanks!  They're not all mine though, but is nice to play around on all of them while they were here.

Charles and Mick:  It must be the angle of the photo as it's an Ajr mandolin, not a mandola.  I wasn't aware Gibson made a snakehead mandola?  

Ok you guys are all collectively very close but there is a certain part of the A-2 on the far left that should give away the specific year (hint: the bridge).

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

> Thanks!  They're not all mine though, but is nice to play around on all of them while they were here.
> 
> Charles and Mick:  It must be the angle of the photo as it's an Ajr mandolin, not a mandola.  I wasn't aware Gibson made a snakehead mandola?  
> 
> Ok you guys are all collectively very close but there is a certain part of the A-2 on the far left that should give away the specific year (hint: the bridge).


If that's a aluminum bridge top then were talking 1921 for the A2

----------


## Goodin

> If that's a aluminum bridge top then were talking 1921 for the A2


Yep!

Left to Right:

1921 A-2, aluminum bridge
1924 F-2, Virzi
1912 H-1 Mandola
1924 F-4
1925 Ajr Snakehead

----------


## Charles E.

> Thanks!  They're not all mine though, but is nice to play around on all of them while they were here.
> 
> Charles and Mick:  It must be the angle of the photo as it's an Ajr mandolin, not a mandola.  I wasn't aware Gibson made a snakehead mandola?  
> .


I dont think they ever made a snake head mandola, it was just the angle of the photo that was confusing me. Nice group, that must have been a fun afternoon.

----------


## jim simpson

Current players: 
left to right Martins: OM-21, D-18, 00-18 w/Daley F5 & Collings MT
Electrics: Kay Thin Twin "Jimmy Reed" repro, Les Paul Jr., Harmony Rocket repro

----------


## Ed Goist

Very, very nice Jim!  :Smile:

----------


## Dobe

No mando's but you can see a couple on my channel. Had a hankering the other night to lay out some recent work. This is only the half of what I'm working on these days:

----------


## JeffD

What is that slot head tenor guitar at 22 seconds? Mojo to spare.

----------


## dustyamps

34 A-00, 32 A-0, 30's C-1 and a 31 C-1.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

I really dig groupings ...

----------


## Don Grieser

An Aussie grouping. Gilchrist Model 4, Gilchrist Model 1, Duff H5, Gilchrist Model 5, Gilchrist Model 5, Duff A5.

----------

Ed Goist, 

JEStanek

----------


## pjlama

I guess Compton is at your house, see you tonight and tomorrow.

----------


## Don Grieser

Yep. Unfortunately, I'm not making it to Alb--gotta do a bunch of work out here to prepare for the show tomorrow night.

----------


## mtucker

> gotta do a bunch of work out here to prepare for the show tomorrow night.


 i hope you're getting a fair cut of the gate for all this!   :Crying:

----------


## pjlama

Are you going to be at the workshop tomorrow?

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Thought I'd spruce up one of the walls in the studio. Nice form and very functional!  :Grin:

----------

Ed Goist, 

JEStanek

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> Thought I'd spruce up one of the walls in the studio. Nice form and very functional!


A little more "Mandocentric" shot from the group the one above came from:



Clockwise from upper left: 

1925 Gibson Ajr mandolin
Eastman DGM3 2-Pointer Mandola
Rozawood 2-Pointer Octave with a 21" scale (the gem of my collection)
Arches FTO mandolin...

...and in the center is a Phil Crump GOM, basically a 24" scale 'Zouk.

----------

JEStanek, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## pjlama

Nice wall  :Wink:

----------

Gerry Cassidy

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Thanks, PJ.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## sgarrity

The current wood pile

----------

Ed Goist, 

George R. Lane

----------


## fatt-dad

> The current wood pile


Sweet!!

I'm about due for a new family portrait also.  Awaiting delivery of one more. . .

f-d

----------


## Charles E.

> The current wood pile


Wow, I am speechless. Wow.

----------


## Ken Waltham

Here's some cool 1924 Gibson mandolins. It is my favourite year.

----------


## UncleNorm

What, no backs? Can I lend you my A4, H4 and L4? Cheers.

----------


## Ken Waltham

Sounds like a plan. Send em out here!

----------


## sgarrity

Now that is a collection!

----------


## Boge Quinn

The "mandolin corner" in my Music Room:



Top row, left to right: Paris Swing MS-140 "John Jorgenson"; Paris Swing MS-110 "Parisian"; Paris Swing MS-120 "Nuages"; 1992 custom-made Flatiron F5 Master (the best mandolin I have ever played).

Middle row, left to right: circa 1974 Ode A5 (made by Bob Givens); 1990 Flatiron Performer A; 1987 Mark Taylor hand-made F5 copy (a very good mandolin, one of two made); 1998 Gibson F5 Master Model ("Fern", signed by my pal Charlie Derrington - I miss him!).

Bottom row, left to right: circa 1918 Gibson K1 mandocello; 2004 Johnson metal-body resonator mandolin; 2006 Epiphone "Mandobird" 4-string electric mandolin; 1974 Tennessee A5 (made by Bob Givens and Mark Taylor at Tut Taylor's shop).

On floor: 2005 Bart Reiter Whyte Laydie 5-string banjo.

This pic is a couple years old - there have been some additions to the herd since then...

----------


## sgarrity

Nice banjo!

----------


## jim simpson

Burst Brothers - I just aquired the Gibson made Cromwell archtop, 1935. Thought it might look good next to it's Gibson kin.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Been meaning to do a family portrait for a while, now. Finally had the time, the inclination and the light!

Lyon & Healy, Giannini ABSM1 Bandolin, Rogue, Strad-0-Lin, Giannini GBSM3 and Eastman 305

----------


## JeffD

> Lyon & Healy, Giannini ABSM1 Bandolin, Rogue, Strad-0-Lin, Giannini GBSM3 and Eastman 305


Delightful herd there. Its a nice feeling to know that though there is stuff you may want, there is also stuff you have that is pretty wonderful.

----------


## JeffD

> Top row, left to right: Paris Swing MS-140 "John Jorgenson"; Paris Swing MS-110 "Parisian"; Paris Swing MS-120 "Nuages"; 1992 custom-made Flatiron F5 Master (the best mandolin I have ever played).
> 
> Middle row, left to right: circa 1974 Ode A5 (made by Bob Givens); 1990 Flatiron Performer A; 1987 Mark Taylor hand-made F5 copy (a very good mandolin, one of two made); 1998 Gibson F5 Master Model ("Fern", signed by my pal Charlie Derrington - I miss him!).
> 
> Bottom row, left to right: circa 1918 Gibson K1 mandocello; 2004 Johnson metal-body resonator mandolin; 2006 Epiphone "Mandobird" 4-string electric mandolin; 1974 Tennessee A5 (made by Bob Givens and Mark Taylor at Tut Taylor's shop).
> 
> On floor: 2005 Bart Reiter Whyte Laydie 5-string banjo.
> 
> This pic is a couple years old - there have been some additions to the herd since then...


Woo hoo. I am not one to put my instruments on the wall, but if I had your herd, I would consider it. Must be a fun room to just sit in, even when you have no plans to play anything.

----------


## JeffD

> Here's some cool 1924 Gibson mandolins. It is my favourite year.


Real cool. Can I come over and pick on a few?

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Chip Booth

My folk duo was using this group of instruments at our gig Saturday night.  It's not a good pic, but it's a pretty nice group of gear.  Back row: Ome custom Flora open back banjo, Lawrence Smart D18 style guitar.  Front row: Smart A5, Smart F mandola, Gilchrist M3

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## mtucker

> 


that's a good looking front line.  ...do you have to tweak the truss on the M3 or did you just misplace the trc?  :Wink:

----------


## Chip Booth

Yeah, I adjusted the neck that afternoon and hadn't put the truss rod cover back on.  Our humidity is low here in Idaho, and I keep the action very low as well.  I have to make about one minor neck or bridge adjustment a year, and it just happened to be this weekend.

----------


## sgarrity

No shortage of fine instruments there!

----------


## mtucker

> Our humidity is low here in Idaho


i had my 5jr. in Colorado at 8,200 feet earlier in summer and it was very dry ... it sounded dead at altitude but maybe it was more the dryness.

----------


## OldGus

> Here's some cool 1924 Gibson mandolins. It is my favourite year.


 Wow, you are running the gamut... they look to be in great condition. Beautiful collection, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Clockwork John

I feel the need to post a pic of my stable, from my buddy's '50s or '60's Kay Tenor banjo,to my dad's 70's Canora 12 string guitar, through my 3 mandolins, and my Takamine G-330 that falls somewhere in the spread... as a multi-instrumentalist, I've got a pretty good range covered.

----------


## Doghearty

Since discovering this thread, I don't feel nearly so guilty.

----------

bluesmandolinman

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Ken,  

Do you have a mandolin tree in your back yard?

----------


## journeybear

I finally took it upon myself to photgraph my collection. It is not that extensive, but it did seem to suggest groupings of two, pairings, in a word. I have others, but these are what was on hand today.

The first two are my collection of fine instruments by Kenneth E. Gibbs. I may have unintentionally become the world's foremost collector of these artifacts. I had thought the one on the left was unique, but then the other came up for bid on ebay not long ago. Of course I had to have it. It is SN # 1003. The other has no SN, and I had thought it to be earlier, but after some observation and deduction I have concluded it is of a more refined (if I may use that word) character, with the points and carved scroll top, despite #1993 having that four-or seven-piece back (depending on how you count). They each have the distinctive medallion screwed onto the headstock scroll and stainless steel name plate. I apologize - these seem to be slightly out of focus. Perhaps it is for the best.

 

From the ridiculous to the sublime: my 1916 H-2 mandola and 1917 A mandolin.

 

And finally my electrics: Ryder and Fender. The Ryder was originally custom-made for another member, and is several steps up from my Mandobird. The Fender is not vintage, but rather a 2000s Korean model. I never have gotten the intonation right on it, but now that I have a Boss TR-3 tuner I may take another pass at it. My desire to do that is undermined by the quality of the Ryder - very pleased with it.

 

I am a bit perplexed by the color variations, particularly with the front of the A model - it is the classic pumpkin finish. I chose an overcast day for evenly distributed natural light. Perhaps the thickess of the cloud cover varied. Oh well! I may try this again inside, though I had hoped the natural light would show off the Gibbs' unique characteristics in all their glory. Then again, perhaps once is enough ...  :Whistling:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JeffD

> Since discovering this thread, I don't feel nearly so guilty.


I know what you mean. Puts it all in perspective.

----------


## fatt-dad

new for 2012.  Cohen, '23 A2Z, Muth



f-d

----------


## Pete Jenner

When not pressed into service or undergoing major surgery, the lads enjoy nothing more than relaxing in front of the TV.

----------


## Ben Milne

Six Coombes

----------


## JeffD

> When not pressed into service or undergoing major surgery, the lads enjoy nothing more than relaxing in front of the TV.


Now that is funny.

----------


## journeybear

> Six Coombes


I count five. What am I missing?  :Confused:

----------


## djweiss

Don't forget to count Peter Coombe himself...

----------

Ben Milne, 

Ed Goist

----------


## journeybear

Oh. 'kay. Thought that might be the man in the van there.

----------


## jim simpson

There's something about sunbursts. The Tele and Jazz are new additions.

----------


## sgarrity

Everybody knows that 'bursts sounds better!  Nice collection Jim

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Dang, Jim!  Better be pickin' one of them at all times!

Steve

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Just returned from NM at the Roadrunner and a few of my mandolins were there. 
Everything from my #15 which is the first modern era mandolin I made ('99) to the freshly finished #62 that Don is holding (seated, far left). 2 of the 5 octaves are there, one being mine and the other Georges Catharin. Unfortunately health issues kept 3 more mandolins from be present. And I sat in on guitar.
Watch for the video of an impromptu Whiskey before Breakfast as they all go flat in the New Mexico sun. Jacob and Emily like to share so they played my #22 together.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Just returned from NM at the Roadrunner and a few of my mandolins were there.


"Every one is a Hilburnite."

----------

JEStanek

----------


## shortymack

> Just returned from NM at the Roadrunner and a few of my mandolins were there. 
> Everything from my #15 which is the first modern era mandolin I made ('99) to the freshly finished #62 that Don is holding (seated, far left). 2 of the 5 octaves are there, one being mine and the other Georges Catharin. Unfortunately health issues kept 3 more mandolins from be present. And I sat in on guitar.
> Watch for the video of an impromptu Whiskey before Breakfast as they all go flat in the New Mexico sun. Jacob and Emily like to share so they played my #22 together.


Cool pic, what strikes me is the number of A's compared to F's. Twice as many.....interesting.

----------


## Don Grieser

What a great time! I'm really enjoying #62. It's a fabulous mandolin, love the tone and so easy to play. Thanks, Jim.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sprite Two-Point mandolin and mandola -



Steve

----------


## JeffD

I love this thread.

----------


## rb3868

> Mandogasm 2004 with a few old guitars (1946 and 1952) and some tasty A's thrown in for good measure.


that may be the most blondes i've seen in one pic

----------


## Ben Cooper

Wow, I feel..... like I have a loooong way to go.  Hmmm, will have to dig out all the stringed instruments.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The brilliant photographer, EK Waller, came by with her Deep Blue Pacifica (foreground) to nail down the details on the next custom build and pick several new mandolins.  Had some that were just strung up in the white to add to the discussion.  



The Pacifica that she is playing in this shot is headed for TAMCO in a few weeks . . . if EK didn't slip out the door with it!

Steve

----------


## Paul Statman

> This picture of Hoss & Crusher:




This picture of Boss & Cruncher:



Newson (Boss) and Brentrup (Cruncher)

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## JeffD

Some mandolins my band plays. 

Right to left:
Gibson K-1 mandocello 1920s ??
Flatiron 3MW mandola 1984
Eastman 505 mandolin 2006
Gibson A2 mandolin 1923
Weber Gallatin Sopranino 2013

We are developing a really nice quartet sound, sometimes with a bowed cello (not shown).

----------


## JeffD

Not a burst in the bunch.

----------


## jim simpson

It was time to update the mandolin family group photo: left to right, Gibson A, Flatiron Mandola, Daley Std. F, Collings MT

----------


## fatt-dad

> It was time to update the mandolin family group photo: left to right, Gibson A, Flatiron Mandola, Daley Std. F, Collings MT


Nice group shot!

f-d

----------

jim simpson

----------


## peterk

> Here are some Campanella mandos that we grouped together at a recent shoot:  
> Piccolo, Dué Mandolin and Octave Dué.  
> 
> Also, yours truly at the varnish bench with a whole bunch of instruments:  Violin, Dué mando, Piccolo, 2 Dué Octaves, an F5...and looking around, a broken 3/4 sized violin, my Calabrese grandfather's bowl back on top of the light box (also a Washburn--with the wide staves), and a violin scroll in progress. 
> 
> Cheers!
> Joe


Beautiful instruments. That's what happens when a violin maker does mandolins. :Cool:

----------


## testore

Gil, Loar and new Vessel

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## sgrexa

Always wanted to add something to this thread:

----------


## sgrexa

'12 Bovier mandola, 2012 Girouard F, 2005 Peter Coombe A5 (Tasmanian Myrtle), 2013 Nugget Ajr.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Some mandolins my band plays. 
> 
> Right to left:
> Gibson K-1 mandocello 1920s ??
> Flatiron 3MW mandola 1984
> Eastman 505 mandolin 2006
> Gibson A2 mandolin 1923
> Weber Gallatin Sopranino 2013
> 
> We are developing a really nice quartet sound, sometimes with a bowed cello (not shown).


Nice mando family Jeff!!!!!!

----------


## JeffD

That mando-cello adds so much to the sound. It helps that our cello player also plays bowed cello as well as mandolin. 

Also its cool that we can bring in the supranino, pitched an octave above the mandola, (a fourth above the mandolin). Its a great range, and an challenge not to sound thin in the middle.

----------


## johnhgayjr

4 Daley's at a jam session last night near Memphis...  fun checking them all out.  Sorry about the pitiful picture.

----------

GKWilson, 

JEStanek, 

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

4 Daley's? Sweet!!!

----------


## Kip Carter

It is a pitiful picture!  JUST KIDDING!!!!! ... very nice group!
Kip...

----------


## JeffD

An update to the family picture.

Top row L to R:

Weber Aspen II
National RM-1
Stiver TP
Lyon & Healy model A
Gibson A2 snakehead
Paris Swing John Jorgenson
Weber Gallatin Sopranino

Middle:

Belltone Resonator

Bottom L to R:

Washburn
Bruno 12 string
American Conservatory 
Martin Style 3

Not shown - A Big Muddy M-11, on the west coast, so I have something to play when I am over there without schlepping a mandolin across the country, some pretty but unplayable bowlbacks, a fiddle, a tenor banjo, a banjo uke, a guitar, a piano.

OK, two fiddles. I have the beginnings of FAS.

----------

DataNick, 

Jim Garber

----------


## Larry S Sherman

The center grouping alone: 

National RM-1
Stiver TP
Lyon & Healy model A
Gibson A2 snakehead

...quite a formidable collection!

----------


## JeffD

Yea, better mandolins than I ever thought I would own.

Thing is they all get played. Depending on the venue or the jam, and the kind of music, they each have a place. Though for the next month or so its all Stiver all the time.

----------


## Tiderider

Three of my favorites.  Gibson A9, Newell, Kentucky KM900

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## fatt-dad

^^^ nice collection of a-models!

f-d

----------

Tiderider

----------


## sumibuilt

> ^^^ nice collection of a-models!
> 
> f-d


 My cluster of juniors, I'm keeping the one with the pick guard.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Thing is they all get played. Depending on the venue or the jam, and the kind of music, they each have a place. Though for the next month or so its all Stiver all the time.


Is the Stiver the newest acquisition? Looks nice.

----------


## JeffD

> Is the Stiver the newest acquisition? Looks nice.


Correct. Arrived Monday. Already put over 12 hours on the thing. I love it.

----------


## JeffD

I really like the group pictures with the head to tail arrangement. Its unexpected and makes one look at the mandolins as arranged objects, as opposed to standing there on the couch or whatever ready to be picked up and played.

Its all good, but I like the more artistic arrangements. Poster quality.

----------


## JeffD

This groupings thread is always one of my favorites.

----------

Petrus

----------


## Petrus

Looking at all those others, I'm almost embarrassed to post my own pathetic little family portrait. Oh well, nothing ventured ...



Bottom: Trinity College Octave Mando (the only real gem of the group)

L: Artistic ResoHolic (Artistic is the brand name; ResoHolic is my moniker. Similar to same vintage "Blue Comet" style. Still need to put in 18 grommets around the rim.)

Center: Kay Kraft

Top: Vernon F. Powell f-style with box

R1: Gretsch New Yorker solid mahongany w/red-velour tweed case (the case bought separately on eBay; it's an awesome case.)

R2: Lyra brand

Between the Kay Kraft and the Gretsch: a gusle (one-stringed Serbian folk fiddle, with skin resonator. One string, no string-changing headaches. I usually play it plucked rather than bowed, changing the tone with the left index finger sliding _underneath_ the string.)

Edit: I don't know why the photo showed up twice. But if you look at them cross-eyed you get a slight stereoscopic 3D effect.  :Cool:

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Petrus

BTW, here's a guy in Don Reno's band from the '40s (?) with a resonator mando similar to my Artistic. Looks like a Blue Comet, though.




And here's something I recently found in the Martin Technical Reference book: a similarly constructed resonating guitar (two bodies, one behind the other, with multiple holes around the edge.) Apparently they didn't make too many ... this has to be a rare instrument.

----------


## Jim Garber

Petrus: nothing to be ashamed of in your collection. Very interesting variety and they are all music makers.

----------

Petrus

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Petrus: nothing to be ashamed of in your collection. Very interesting variety and they are all music makers.


Exactly. I think it is a very sweet picture and an interesting collection!

----------

Petrus

----------


## JeffD

Love that resoholic. I have the Belltone variety. 

Unfortunately it has some loose internal brace or something compromising the sound on the A string. But its a fun instrument.

I like your layout. Its alike a mandolin pajama party. Just need a bowl of popcorn.

----------


## Petrus

You have no idea how tickled I was to find a near-identical resonator model in a vintage studio photo from the '40s. I think I screen-capped it from a documentary I was watching, though I can't recall the title right now.  I was doubly pleased to accidentally run across that 1930 Paramount guitar picture in the Martin Technical Reference, showing a guitar designed in exactly the same way. Apparently the concept never really took off, though.

----------


## Petrus

The Kay Kraft came with pickguard that some previous owner had for some reason cut off rather inelegantly, thus:



Though I may eventually find a replacement, in the meantime I cut it to a curve to make it look at little better:

----------


## Phil Goodson

Cool!

----------


## Steve Zawacki

The current inventory (what the grandkids haven't "borrowed" - yet)

Left-to-Right:  The Loar LM-400-VS, The Loar LM-520-VS, Fender FM-101
Bottom: RedLine Traveler #33

----------


## buckhorn

latest group of Buckhorn mandolins...cold wave is almost over and the shop is callin' my name...it's been a hard winter,,,

----------


## buckhorn

here are the backs

----------


## JeffD

> latest group of Buckhorn mandolins...


Its like you have this weird mando-tractor device. Push the button and handsome mandolins come from all over to sit on the chair.

----------


## Paul Statman

> latest group of Buckhorn mandolins...cold wave is almost over and the shop is callin' my name...it's been a hard winter,,,


Very happy-looking family grouping there, Buckhorn! Now..doesn't Cold Wave make mandolins, too - AND you say it's almost over?! Say it isn't so!  :Whistling:

----------


## Petrus

Comfy looking chair.

----------


## chasray

Sunday afternoon I had an opportunity to drop in at Carter Vintage Instruments in Nashville. Nugget, Duff (mandola), Monteleone, Gilchrist, Gibson & Bentrup side-by-side. Kinda cool.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Nugget, Duff (mandola), Monteleone, Gilchrist, Gibson & Bentrup side-by-side. Kinda cool.


"_Kinda Cool_" is the understatement of the century! Amazing!

I would like that Brentrup 'dola.



Larry

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## JeffD

> The center grouping alone: 
> 
> National RM-1
> Stiver TP
> Lyon & Healy model A
> Gibson A2 snakehead
> 
> ...quite a formidable collection!


Do not under estimate the Aspen II. What a ton of fun that has turned out to be. It keeps playing and playing and sounding great. 

The Paris Swing I call my dumb blonde mandolin. Not because its blonde in color, but because it is a real beauty but kind of shallow. Nothing wrong or displeasing with the sound, it just isn't as deep or complex or loud as the others. When I am at my music desk working out a harmony or figuring out a tune quietly at 2 AM, that is the mandolin I grab. In a performance where the mandolin's contribution is not going to be the focus, I bring Paris Swing. Its a head turner.

I have had it set up and adjusted, I am not able to tweak out any more tone.

----------


## buckhorn

......the whole Buckhorn Mandolin family, getting ready for a family night out....there is even a black sheep (banjo) included...and don't forget that 'pandolin'......

----------


## Kip Carter

I'd love to hear that Bedpadolin play!!!! That is just awesome!
Regards,
Kip...

----------


## Jim Garber

> .....the whole Buckhorn Mandolin family, getting ready for a family night out....there is even a black sheep (banjo) included...and don't forget that 'pandolin'......


...and, of course, the hairy bowstick.  :Smile:

----------


## Homer Savard

:Smile: 
Two LaPlants. Two Gil's

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead



----------


## JeffD

> Two LaPlants. Two Gil's


Oh my. I am beginning to see a pattern here. Stunning collection.

----------


## Kip Carter

> 


Ken... can you feel the envy??  Can you tell a bit about each of these.  Very nice family!

Kip...

----------


## JeffD

> You have no idea how tickled I was to find a near-identical resonator model in a vintage studio photo from the '40s. I.


I know exactly what you mean. Or I think I do anyway. 

I look at what we do as part of a long tradition, (as opposed to just a personality quirk as my non musical friends summarize it. The spouse of one of my fishing buddies said its just like collecting beer steins or commemorative plates). So any vintage pictures, movies, or references to mandolins are a kind of verification/validation of my self image. It shows objectively that we are part of something venerable, honored, and of cultural value.

And it is especially cool when I see the exact same make and model as one I currently play. Its like a message from the past telling me to tell my non musical friends to go pound sand.

One of my fishing friends, non-musical, understands completely. He collects vintage fly fishing pictures and books and equipment and images. He fishes with modern as well as vintage, is quite a fan of boron, as well as bamboo. But his fishing room is an awesome experience. His collection of framed H.T.Webster cartoons is by itself an amazing thing. I often go visit him over the winter while he sits and ties and tells stories. Its almost (not quite) as good as fishing itself. (He has some nice bourbon's too, that he is very generous with, though his drink of choice is his home brewed root beer.)

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Ken... can you feel the envy??  Can you tell a bit about each of these.  Very nice family!
> 
> Kip...


Sure Kip!
 
They are the result of cabin fever in Alaska!  Well, sort of. A few years ago I had to stop playing mandolin due to a finger issue. I passed the last 4 years or so playing with electric guitars (my first instrument.) I was at my father-in-laws for Christmas this year and he had his mandolin out as he was practicing for a newly formed mandolin orchestra here. So I picked it up and a wave just came over me. I had not realized just how much I had missed playing it!  

Anyway, it started a quest to get a decent F model mandolin, I found the 2012 Kentucky KM-1050 in like new condition on the local craigslist for a song. I spent some money on fretwork and set up. Sent it to Steve at Cumberland acoustics and had a proper bridge fitted and the pickguard. I have just found the strings that work for me (Gibson Bill Monroe set.) I sold a duplicate electric guitar and some pedals and such to fund it. It has become a great mandolin, almost as good as any I have owned.  :Mandosmiley: 

But it did not stop there! I saw the 2012 Eastman 815 mandola used at the Mandolin Store and impulsively snagged it. This turned out to be a sweetheart! I have only had to find the strings I like for it (d’Addario J-76s with a .53 C string to augment the set.) I currently have Tony making a custom Tone Guard for it. Once this was in the stable, I knew where I was headed! I am after a “Loar Four” set up for the mere mortal!! So I sold a sweet but never played Uke that I had picked up in Hawaii and a bass amp to fund it.

The next stop was a mandocello. This was not as easy as the Eastman Cello is not necessarily the in the same “value” league as the mandola or the mandolin. It has some real competition from the less decorated but great playing and sounding Weber arch top mandocellos. But I had played Eastmans before and knew that I liked them quite a bit and it fit the theme I was after so I went hunting. These are kind of hard to find. I found this brand new, but 2012 805 model at Lark City Music in NJ and had it shipped. It again was meant to be as I love it (my wife always wants to hear this now!!) I found that eMando’s “normal” sting set is perfect and the nut slots and saddle just need to be adjusted for the heavier C string. I had planned on selling my Custom Shop Gibson 335 to fund this but I am having second thoughts on that! I am running out of things I am willing to sell!  :Wink: 
 
Anyway, I hope to buy a Loar LH-700 guitar later this year to round out the set. It has been a busy winter with studying for CPA exams, tax season selling instruments and acquiring and sorting out 3 new instruments. However, I am beginning to calm down, the sun is shining and the temps are coming up! My focus is now turning to recording with these instruments. Kind of an import Tone Poems!
 
Are you sorry you asked??  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Kip Carter

Very nice Ken... Enjoyed reading of how your grouping came about! 

and NO not sorry... more than I had hoped for but most welcomed!

Regards,
Kip...

----------


## JeffD

Families are cool.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Families are cool.


Agreed! Sunday morning, when I am up before everyone else, with a cup of coffee, 2 labs at my feet, sitting in my comfy chair in my jammies, I am going to walk through this entire thread!!!!

----------


## Tiderider

> Two LaPlants. Two Gil's


Oh my, humidity just went up here in Florida.

----------


## Homer Savard

That picture, 2 LaPlants 2 Gils, was from string changing day.  Almost never have them all out at one time.  I rotate them until the next string change.  
No more MAS for this guy....
Except that old F-4 I've always dreamed about...
Cheers,
Homer

----------


## sgarrity

Tell us about the Gils.  They appear to be from the S-hole period.  Same woods and bracing or different?

----------


## Homer Savard

> Tell us about the Gils.  They appear to be from the S-hole period.  Same woods and bracing or different?


The one on the left (flowerpot) is number 179.  This is my first mandolin purchased from RC Snoddy around '87/'88  It was damaged in a fire (water damage) and then retopped by Steve in 2005.  Traditional tone bars.  If I have to keep only one mando it would be this one.  Classic bluegrass sound.
The other one (fern) in number 188. I got this as a replacement in for number 179 in 2005.  Steve had 179 for about a year... X braced.  Probably the most balanced tone I've heard in a mandolin.  Great instrument for recording or mic work.  I was planning to sell it when 179 was done but decided to just keep it.  It was the only humane thing to do!

The LaPlants are both made by Lloyd himself.  The flowerpot on the left was made in 1999 and the first varnished mandolin Lloyd ever did because I talked him into it.  The other one (fern) has a beautiful one piece back.  Both are also great instruments.

Thanks for asking!

Homer

----------


## sgarrity

Very nice.  The best of both worlds!  I sold my tone bar Gil in exchange for an X-Braced Master Model.  Your description of the differences is spot on.  I'm currently getting my Gil fix from  Model 1.  One day I'd like to add another Model 5 to the mix.  Enjoy those things!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

I guess I like sunbursts!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Nice quiver, Michael. Can you tell us about the A model second from the left? That Dawg sitting back there must be the one listed in the classifieds. Beautiful!

----------


## Jim Garber

Looks like a Slingerland.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

> Nice quiver, Michael. Can you tell us about the A model second from the left? That Dawg sitting back there must be the one listed in the classifieds. Beautiful!


Yes Jim is correct, its a Slingerland Songster and I like it very much. Also the DAWG is currently up for sale, with much reservation I might add.

----------


## cp3147

That is my last acquisition :  my Patenotte mandoline (french made )



My 3 mandolines : the left one is my old Di Maus from the 30's (Italian made)
the right one is a Tennesee (US made)

----------


## JeffD

That Patenotte is beautiful. I have not seen that many.

----------


## sgarrity

Every year or two I like to update this thread.  Here's the current herd.  Gotta love a one piece back!

L to R:  Heiden mandola, Blondie the Gibson Master Model, Heiden A5, Gilchrist Model 1, National RM-1 electric, Mann 5 string electric

----------

Charles E., 

chasray, 

Ken Olmstead, 

Mark Seale, 

Paul Statman, 

sgrexa

----------


## billhay4

Rite nice.
Bill

----------


## pheffernan

Spectacular...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Awesome collection Shaun!!

----------


## Zissou Intern

I am continually smitten with the Gilchrist Model 1's. Really like the brace of Heidens!

----------


## almeriastrings

+1 on the 1-piece backs. Very tasty indeed.

----------


## Glassweb

> Every year or two I like to update this thread.  Here's the current herd.  Gotta love a one piece back!
> 
> L to R:  Heiden mandola, Blondie the Gibson Master Model, Heiden A5, Gilchrist Model 1, National RM-1 electric, Mann 5 string electric


Nice... Nice...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

My three Kentucky's! (KM-1050, KM-172, KE-300)

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## testore

Miller,Loar,Vessel,Weins
What a fun day

----------

Mark Seale, 

Paul Statman, 

sgarrity

----------


## Paul Statman

ffwoooaaaa.. That's lovely, that is, Shaun! +2 on the one-piece back thang..

----------


## Michael Wolf

My Irish-Tune-playing-Group:



1922 Snakehead, 1926 TB3 no hole and Reso Tenor by Greg Beeton, Australia.

And the Irish-Group with added Bandolim for Choro:

----------


## fatt-dad

four archtops and a pancake.



all in signature.

f-d

----------


## acousticphd

Here is my current set of Gibson-made, budget-brand mandolins

From the top, L-R; Late '30s Cromwell, Kalamazoo with maple body and "open-book" Gibson-style headstock, Kalamazoo with mahogany body and pointed, "Oriole"-style headstock.  (Apologies for the amateur photos and uneven lighting.)

3rd photo shows the backs in better lighting.  The other views give a fairly good impression of their different sunburst hues and trim.  I believe the Cromwell is probably the oldest of the three, as they were only produced from ca. 1935-37.  I have no fixed info on the ages of the Kalamazoos; I assume '40s - '50s era.  Any knowledge would be appreciated.  

All of these have been refretted; both Kalamazoos have had the FBs radiused as well, and extensions scooped, as shown.  All have newer replacement bridges, and the maple Kazoo has a set of modern Schaller tuners installed.  The original tuners on the mahog. Kazoo function surprisingly well.  As a result, I would speculate that these are probably among the best-playing examples of their kind.  At least, I hope so; that was the goal.  

The Kalamazoos sound particularly good; not especially loud but balanced, with good midrange.  The higher trebles are a little thinner and more trebly compared to a modern A5, but still sound pretty clear and musical.  The Cromwell has a bit more percussive bass tone and chop, and perhaps a bit thinner treble tone.

----------


## Jim Garber

Interesting that the Cromwell and one K'zoo have very similar f-holes but that odd K'zoo has very different ones. I wonder why the f-holes would change or did they just have someone who wanted to be creative and ignore the templates?

----------


## seg

(Martin in hibernation since 1986)

----------


## JeffD

Looks like you have the whole range covered!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Mando-la-la...

----------


## Zissou Intern

Nice heard of beasts, Eddie. A Capek and Lebeda, and what's the on the right?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

That's a Capek Blackline A...

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## rexwhite

> Mandogasm 2003...(I might be able to recall all of these). #You may note the "ghostly" image of Bill Monroe in the senter of the picture - really wierd!


I've just shown my wife this picture - she keeps telling me three mandolins is too many!

You are my inspiration....

----------


## JeffD

I saw a fantastic picture, very artistically done, of the front porch of a cabin and about 10 banjos. Some leaning on the cabin wall, some flat on the porch, some in chairs. Different sizes, different types.

It was really cool. It looked like folks had been pickin' and just got called to lunch being held just outside of the picture. It also could look like a family of banjos had moved in and were hanging out on the porch watching traffic go by.

I can't find the picture on line anywhere.

But it strikes me the same could be done with mandolins. It would really be striking.

----------


## Steevarino

These instruments are clearly not quite done yet, but when they all showed up in the drying area, all I could think of was getting a shot for this thread.  Three of our RedLine Traveler mandolins, a mystery F-5 (soon to get a red top), a RedLine Acoustics RL-45, and a camo-coated "RamBro".

----------

Steve-o, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Steevarino

Oh!  I left one out... the guitar with rope binding on the iced dea sunburst top is our version of a parlor guitar.

----------


## Josh Levine

Current starting lineup: Red Diamond A5, Morris A5, 2001 Flatiron Festival F, 1985 Stiver A. Although the Morris is getting listed in the classifieds. 

Currently on the bench: Flatiron Cadet, Mandobird and Flatiron Festival A

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Josh Levine

Well that picture really wants to be upside down.

----------


## dharma-bum

My humble pair- 2013 Washburn M6SWK and a Martin Backpacker.
Thanks Guys

----------

sgrexa

----------


## jim simpson

Various instruments needing some work.

----------


## Jim Garber

These are my favorites which rotate daily for playing:
National RM-11923 A2 SnakeheadBrentrup A4C1983 Flatiron A5-2

Sorry... no scrolls...  :Smile:

----------

GKWilson, 

lflngpicker, 

sgarrity, 

Steve-o

----------


## brunello97

> These are my favorites which rotate daily for playing:
> National RM-11923 A2 SnakeheadBrentrup A4C1983 Flatiron A5-2
> 
> Sorry... no scrolls...


Three snakes and a rez in the Spring Garden.  Floral 'scrolls' will be blooming soon.

Mick

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> These are my favorites which rotate daily for playing:
> National RM-11923 A2 SnakeheadBrentrup A4C1983 Flatiron A5-2
> 
> Sorry... no scrolls...


I think that Brentrup is uncomfortable around that Gibby, and would prefer to move to MA!  :Smile: 

Larry

----------


## Jim Garber

> I think that Brentrup is uncomfortable around that Gibby, and would prefer to move to MA! 
> 
> Larry


Maybe it will visit with its brethren sometime. It is amazing how each does have its own voice and am am still in awe of all of them for different reasons.

----------


## Steevarino

Five RedLine Acoustics A-5's, "In The Gravel Yard" . . .

----------


## Pete Jenner

The Pagan ritual of the comfy chair.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## f5joe

IMG_8806 by Joe Allen, on Flickr

----------


## Russ Partain

I am fortunate to own two Phoenix Mandolins.
The one on my right is a Custom Select that Rolfe built for me.  The one on my left is a Bluegrass model.  I had Rolfe install the pickguards and Waverly tuners.  These both really satisfy me.  They are loud and woody and have a chop that will not take a back seat to any banjo.  He pulled out all the stops on the custom and chose his best woods and put the Master Bluegrass bracing and a pickup in it.  He is a gentleman of fine caliber and he did much more for me than I could have ever asked.  I gave him liberty to chose the woods after I told him about the Bluegrass model that I purchased from Mandomutt on here.  (Mandomutt is as honest as anyone I have dealt with on here).   The Idea was to have two mandolins to match my D18GE and the D28CW Martin Guitars.   I think Rolfe Gerhadrt nailed it and I can only complain that I have a terrible time trying to figure out which one to pick up.

Russ Partain

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## journeybear

A friend posted a link to this event held three years (and a day) ago in Easton CT called Mando Madness.

----------

Charles E., 

lflngpicker

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Finally finished this batch. I should save a ton of money on strings!

----------


## trevor

I just received these three beauties from Bill Bussmann aka Old Wave mandolins.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## JeffD

Aren't they beautiful.

----------


## jim simpson

Latest power trio:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

Lovely trio, that, Jim!

----------

jim simpson

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

This pic's.on here somewhere else in a strap thread,but here goes :-

2001 Lebeda "Special" / 2010 Ellis De Luxe "A" style &  2007 Weber "Fern" 
Ivan :Wink:

----------

f5joe, 

Paul Statman

----------


## jim simpson

I have to thank Douglas Mitchell for making the KM-1000 available through the Cafe's Classified ads. It stands up to good company.

----------


## fatt-dad

I don't think I've shown this group?



One pancake and four A's.

f-d

----------

jim simpson

----------


## jim simpson

Nice variety

----------


## brunello97

I love your White Face, FD.  I've always admired them.

What's the odd looking pumpkin / jack-o-lantern in the center?

Mick

----------


## fatt-dad

> I love your White Face, FD.  I've always admired them.
> 
> What's the odd looking pumpkin / jack-o-lantern in the center?
> 
> Mick


Mick,

That's my Cohen.  It's unstained and has redwood top and walnut sides and back.  I love it! I've had my A3 (whiteface) for 30 years and play it all the time!  Now that I'm focused on duet work (old-time, Celtic and classical), I'm using my A3 more and more.  I'm doing duets with a guitar player and for that I really don't need all the horsepower an f-hole (c-hole) mandolin offers. That Cohen is a monster though!

f-d

----------


## Mudfish

I am a lucky gal.

----------

jim simpson, 

PH-Mando

----------


## jim simpson

current acoustics: 20's Supertone, Martin 00-18, Martin D-18, Guild 12 string - it looks like I collect by size.

----------


## fatt-dad

Another appearance of my white face '20 A3 next to my '30 L1.



f-d

----------

brunello97, 

JEStanek, 

Kowboy

----------


## jim simpson

nice couple!

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## Picea

Mandos on a quilt at Nashville Mandolin Camp Fall 2015

----------

MikeEdgerton, 

Paul Statman

----------


## jim simpson

current mandolin brood (not counting nearly finished F-5 build)

----------

JEStanek, 

Paul Statman, 

Randi Gormley

----------


## Nick Gellie

Well here is my family grouping of mandolins I have made or in the last phases of construction or finishing.



The one on the left is my finished F5 completed earlier this year.  Red Spruce top and I think a big leaf maple back.

 In the middle is the A-5 which just needs a fingerboard to be glued on before stringing up in the white.  Same combination of woods as the F5.

On the right is a F4 mandolin which has a Sitka Spruce top and Curly Leaf Maple back.  Sitka Spruce gets a bad wrap as a soundboard. This mandolin is as good as the Mike Black oval hole mandolins I have had.  It is loud warm responsive with a great bell like tone.  The E string is loud and resonant with a nice quality to it.

----------

jim simpson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

Eastman MDA515, 
Collings MF5V (this individual is actually the model from the gallery photos of the MF5V page on Collings' website, so sexier, studio-lit pictures of it can be seen there).
Brentrup PML
Snakehead -my first mandolin.

----------

f5joe

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Eastman MDA515, 
> Collings MF5V (this individual is actually the model from the gallery photos of the MF5V page on Collings' website, so sexier, studio-lit pictures of it can be seen there).
> Brentrup PML
> Snakehead -my first mandolin.


A snakehead as a first mandolin. That´s a good one. That and the PML and you´re set.

Just out of interest: In which order did you buy the instruments.

What´s more: Please describe the sound of the PML as opposed to the Collings.

I played a PML at TAMCO in Brighton. It was not very well set up. But it was a dandy in sound. I never came to like the appearance of a Collings mandolin, nor the sound (too stringy, dark and "modern").

It´s nice to see this thread survive.

----------


## Paul Statman

> A snakehead as a first mandolin. That´s a good one. That and the PML and you´re set.


Yes, Olaf, you're likely right, there. 29 years between snake and PML. The 'dola was a little after that, and the Collings last. *Actually, I just realized that I left out my latest mando. I'll have to re-shoot and repost..




> Just out of interest: In which order did you buy the instruments.


I think I covered that..




> What´s more: Please describe the sound of the PML as opposed to the Collings.


PML is dry, woody, and a bluegrass machine.
MF5V is (I find) more responsive, versatile and sweet-voiced, with a note separation and clarity...forgive me, I am struggling here. 

To make a short story unbearable; All of my bluegrass peeps prefer the PML.
I remember Tom Rozum and Patrick Sawber being rather taken with it at only 3 months old.




> I played a PML at TAMCO in Brighton. It was not very well set up. But it was a dandy in sound. I never came to like the appearance of a Collings mandolin, nor the sound (too stringy, dark and "modern").


..and not so much here.





> It´s nice to see this thread survive.


I couldn't agree more, sir.

----------


## JeffD

It is time for me to post an updated picture of my stable. 

I need some inspiration though. Or some artistic intervention. 

I understand that we are looking at the instruments, and not especially at how they are arranged. But really, I wanna do something cool. Something more fun than a couch arrangement, or a store front sales like display. I saw a picture once of a guy sitting playing a banjo, surrounded by all kinds of banjos, against the wall, leaning on the side of his chair, all over the place, as if he was in the middle of playing them each one at a time, for the camera. I really liked that. 

I will work this out and post something.

----------


## Paul Statman

CORRECTION: Eastman mandola is model MDA615 

I mistyped it as MDA515 in the OP

----------


## Wastafair

Sept 2017 Bluegrass weekend near Ambazac, Limousin, France.

From letf to right:
- Lebeda master model F5
- JBovier A5 special
- Rattlesnake #75
- Kimble F5
- Wayne Henderson F5

----------


## Paul Statman

> I played a PML at TAMCO in Brighton. It was not very well set up. But it was a dandy in sound. I never came to like the appearance of a Collings mandolin, nor the sound (too stringy, dark and "modern").


We likely favor different cars, too. It's a good thing there are so many choices out there these days!

----------


## Jim Garber

Care for a game of bowlback bingo?

----------

JEStanek, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Garber

and a few more below the table

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Charles E.

Hey Jim, is the mandolin, second from the right in the second photo, your Embergher? I am noticing the fluted ribs.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hey Jim, is the mandolin, second from the right in the second photo, your Embergher? I am noticing the fluted ribs.


No, those two fluted ones are Martin style 6 and Interdonati.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Jim Garber

I really should set them all up on a sandy beach. They sort of resemble horseshoe crabs or those little creatures in the Gibson cartoon (below). Well, at least I am entertained.  :Smile:

----------

Bob Clark, 

Charles E.

----------


## Jim Garber

For more of my entertainment... I have a feeling that all the bowlback enthusiasts have left the building. I don't care. I said goodby to a few of mine today. Sniff! A goodbye group portrait. They are going to a very good home.

----------


## mtucker

Guess this can go here.  :Wink:

----------


## Jim Garber

> Guess this can go here.


Yikes! Every one a Gilchrist-ite? Is that your collection?

----------


## mtucker

> Yikes! Every one a Gilchrist-ite? Is that your collection?


hehehe, yes those are mine, but only in my dreams Jim! 

They were the latest batch that went to Carter's in November '17. All pre-sold. Mine is the mocha caramel latte (F5Jr) to the far right! X-braced fret dotless monster.

----------

Jim Garber

----------

